# BOINCers Gone Bonkers 35: End of the Year Bash 2013 - December 8th-15th - THE CONTEST HAS ENDED



## DarkRyder

we will add more info and start signups soon. keep checking back


----------



## Wheezo

"When" states that we will be boincing backwards in time / boincing an entire year. Might want to change "November" to "December" lol

Otherwise, in as per usual.


----------



## DarkRyder

i just copied tech crazys thread from last bgb and edited it. smartie. lol


----------



## Genesis1984

Just signed up


----------



## GingerJohn

Two, related, questions:

Are there special prizes (such as keyboards / GPUs / African elephant calves) for this BGB?
If so, does the requirement of not having won a prize in the last BGB disqualify you from them?


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Two, related, questions:
> 
> Are there special prizes (such as keyboards / GPUs / African elephant calves) for this BGB?
> If so, does the requirement of not having won a prize in the last BGB disqualify you from them?


We are discussing that atm. We'll make a announcement once we fine tune some things.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Two, related, questions:
> 
> Are there special prizes (such as keyboards / GPUs / African elephant calves) for this BGB?
> If so, does the requirement of not having won a prize in the last BGB disqualify you from them?


2 answers:
no!
and silence naive!!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> We are discussing that atm. We'll make a announcement once we fine tune some things.


Then I shall eagerly await your announcement before signing up (solely so I know what to put in the prize entry box).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 2 answers:
> no!
> and silence naive!!


Don't worry Doctor, I'm sure they'll find a cure.

Sometime.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Don't worry Doctor, I'm sure they'll find a cure.
> 
> Sometime.


Theres no cure for the Boincinstein! Is that a new project I havnt heard of yet? Hmm *scroll through project list*


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Theres no cure for the Boincinstein! Is that a new project I havnt heard of yet? Hmm *scroll through project list*


I feel I need to re-post this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Just been on Wikipedia looking up Frankenstein Boincinstein and came across his obituary:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As a young man, Boincinstein was interested in the works of distributed computing and he longed to discover the fabled credit heaven. He lost interest in both these pursuits and in science as a whole after seeing the remains of a 5850 destroyed by BGB 16; however, at the University of OCN, Boincinstein developed a fondness for powerful rigs, and became obsessed with the idea of creating the most powerful cruncher through any means, leaving OCN to pursue this goal for the next two years.
> 
> Assembling an awesome cruncher perhaps by the use of an SR-x, 5870's or a combination of both (he avoided the question when asked), Boincinstein successfully brought it to life only to be repulsed by its monstrous power draw. He abandoned his rig and fled his utility bill, which continued to grow as his rig ate up the points. In his mind, the rig spoke to Boincinstein and begged him to create a companion for it; Boincinstein agreed, but ultimately destroyed this new machine, aghast at the heat output in his house. Overloaded, the old cruncher heated the house to the point where Boincinstein's partner left him due to constant heat stroke.
> 
> Alone, Boincinstein pursed the upgrading of the "monster" (as he called his creation) and, in an effort to control it's immense heat output, moved to the Arctic with the intent of further overclocking it; he ultimately failed in his mission, however, when he fell through a hole melted in the ice and contracted severe pneumonia. He was rescued by a group of his old OCN friends, but died after posting his story.
> 
> His rig, past on to the community, was overcome by the lack of it's master and commited suicide by burning itself alive running Moo!
> 
> They will both be missed.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I feel I need to re-post this:


----------



## TechCrazy

Dark and I have discussed the matter and we have decided due to this being a special event we are allowing the winners from last month BGB to enter for prizes. Some other little requirements will be posted and added to OP once we have decided how to handle them.


----------



## TechCrazy

Big thanks to gamer11200 for donating

Saints Row: The Third
Sid Meier's Civilization V


----------



## LarsL

I'm in but might half to start late because the folding war ends on the 7th and I'll half to get switched over for Boinc. Glad it is cold out now so I can crank up the oc's.


----------



## TechCrazy

I kinda understand but the days to choose from were slim with [email protected] having two events back to back and we didnt want to completely cover the holidays since most people might be off or some new games they want to play.


----------



## LarsL

At least I have a few weeks to get everything setup so the switch over will be easy. I'll get to try out my new 780 to run beside my 580 on Collatz.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Need to get my hardware in order


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Dark and I have discussed the matter and we have decided due to this being a special event we are allowing the winners from last month BGB to enter for prizes. Some other little requirements will be posted and added to OP once we have decided how to handle them.


I feel really greedy for asking this, but is it too late to have my signup adjusted to reflect this decision?


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> I feel really greedy for asking this, but is it too late to have my signup adjusted to reflect this decision?


If I change Gen your going to have to put out as much as possible. No holding back, full steam ahead.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> If I change Gen your going to have to put out as much as possible. No holding back, full steam ahead.


I actually feel quite bad about asking that. For the record, I have never BOINCed or folded for the prize incentives. I always crunch as much as I can during these events and during the rest of the time and I don't hold back from my potential. These prizes are just nice bonuses, and I would never BOINC or fold for the possibility of winning anything.

Anyways, the reason why I asked was because I had just assumed while signing up that the requirement rules wouldn't be changed for this BGB (specifically the requirement of not accepting a prize the previous month).

I don't think, personally, that there is any reason for you to change my signup entry and it should be left as is.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Two, related, questions:
> 
> Are there special prizes (such as keyboards / GPUs / *African elephant calves*) for this BGB?
> If so, does the requirement of not having won a prize in the last BGB disqualify you from them?


Do WANT! .... ... ... baby elephants or the lanyard... ... either or


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> I actually feel quite bad about asking that. For the record, I have never BOINCed or folded for the prize incentives. I always crunch as much as I can during these events and during the rest of the time and I don't hold back from my potential. These prizes are just nice bonuses, and I would never BOINC or fold for the possibility of winning anything.
> 
> Anyways, the reason why I asked was because I had just assumed while signing up that the requirement rules wouldn't be changed for this BGB (specifically the requirement of not accepting a prize the previous month).
> 
> I don't think, personally, that there is any reason for you to change my signup entry and it should be left as is.


Dont feel bad, you'll want to have your feet in the water when the bubbles start. Hint Dark had beans last night. I was joking about holding back I have a dry sense of humor and Ive po'ed Dark before. I expect all to do what they can and when they can. Some people cant boinc 24/7 like others but we still love you as much as I love BBQ


----------



## Biorganic

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Barbecue!


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, nope didnt have beans. that was tex1954..


----------



## PR-Imagery

Speaking of beans and barbecue, the *Vikings* have quite a feast cooking up for the *FFW*, if any of yous are interested.


----------



## Biorganic

Tex is ALWAYS gassy


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Tex is ALWAYS gassy


Dont poke it, it might explode!


----------



## TechCrazy

Oh baby I smell some magic in the air!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Oh baby I smell some magic in the air!


its not magic, just his computers on fire.


----------



## Wheezo

The penguin did it I bet...


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> The penguin did it I bet...


You saw through his disguise!


----------



## TechCrazy

I have a GREAT announcement!

Be quiet! would like to donate a few things to this event!!!!

Now let me introduce to you what they have to offer us:

Dark Rock 2 CPU cooler

Pure Power L8 500w PSU

Thats not all! We are getting two of each! Thats right, we are giving out two 500w PSUs and two High end CPU coolers!

We want to thank Chris at Be quiet and of course Be quiet themselves!


----------



## PR-Imagery

That's awfully nice of them


----------



## GingerJohn

AwesomeSauce!


----------



## dougb62

Now that's "powerfully cool"!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> I have a GREAT announcement!
> 
> Be quiet! would like to donate a few things to this event!!!!
> 
> Now let me introduce to you what they have to offer us:
> 
> Dark Rock 2 CPU cooler
> 
> Pure Power L8 500w PSU
> 
> Thats not all! We are getting two of each! Thats right, we are giving out two 500w PSUs and two High end CPU coolers!
> 
> We want to thank Chris at Be quiet and of course Be quiet themselves!


That is a great announcement. Thanks to Chris and Be Quiet for the great prizes!


----------



## Biorganic

OOOOOOOOoooooooo







Noice!!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

cmon people we need signups!!


----------



## GingerJohn

There you go Dark - one more.

I forgot to sign up


----------



## theseopenfields

Great news about the be quiet partnership. I signed up as well.


----------



## bfromcolo

I'm in.

7 days of FFW followed by 7 days of Boinc, probably notice that on the electric bill. Tis the season, maybe I can roast chestnuts on my 460.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Signed up.
Bought a 7970 for BOINC, will hopefully be getting it set up this week.
FFW and then this... will be nice and toasty for a few weeks at my house


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Signed up.
> Bought a 7970 for BOINC, will hopefully be getting it set up this week.
> FFW and then this... will be nice and toasty for a few weeks at my house


bought it just for boinc? sounds like i am rubbing off on you too. lol


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> bought it just for boinc? sounds like i am rubbing off on you too. lol


In the past I have usually bought the gear that works best for folding (nvidia)
I did at one point have two 3870x2 that I did a little BOINC'ing on but those were some hot monsters so I got rid of them.
I didnt do any research but I assumed that the top end card from the previous generation of AMD cards might be a little decent at BOINC...
Really it is a sideways upgrade from my GTX680 so I might just need to get a second one at some point to make it worth while.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> In the past I have usually bought the gear that works best for folding (nvidia)
> I did at one point have two 3870x2 that I did a little BOINC'ing on but those were some hot monsters so I got rid of them.
> I didnt do any research but I assumed that the top end card from the previous generation of AMD cards might be a little decent at BOINC...
> Really it is a sideways upgrade from my GTX680 so I might just need to get a second one at some point to make it worth while.


or like 3 or 4 more like me.


----------



## TechCrazy

I HAVE ANOTHER ANNOUNCEMENT

Lets give a big shout out to richie_2010 our newest OCN artisan who would like to donate a prize!

2x GPU COOL - Universal bracket to attach AIO to your gpu

You can find all about this bracket HERE

If you cant wait till the end of the BGB to get one for yourself, dont forget to post pictures.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Anyone else notice the form signup form says December 8th through November 15th...









Back to the task at hand. I will be signing up. However, I decided to start from scratch, meaning new BOINC account, since I have a 7970 to BOINC with now.







I am still waiting for my registration email to go through so I can confirm the account. I can't wait to get back into BOINC again.

Cheers








-Rux


----------



## TechCrazy

Hope to see you from Dec to Nov


----------



## JRuxGaming

On average, how long does it take for a registration email to send out. I still haven't received it. xP


----------



## Sethy666

In!

My poor PC will need a good rest after the FFW and this event


----------



## DarkRyder

just in case no one noticed... i added 4 steam games on there to be given away.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> just in case no one noticed... i added 4 steam games on there to be given away.


Your a good egg! Thanks Dark


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> On average, how long does it take for a registration email to send out. I still haven't received it. xP


Which registration e-mail is that?


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Which registration e-mail is that?


The one for boincstats. Still haven't received it and would like to start running, soon. xP


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> The one for boincstats. Still haven't received it and would like to start running, soon. xP


I'm still not sure what email you're referring to. However, to get started running again just make an account with a project and link to it through the BOINC manager. Don't forget to join team OCN for the project. BOINCStats is just a website to monitor your credit output for various projects.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> I'm still not sure what email you're referring to. However, to get started running again just make an account with a project and link to it through the BOINC manager. Don't forget to join team OCN for the project. BOINCStats is just a website to monitor your credit output for various projects.


Okay, sorry. What I was trying to make the account with was BOINC BAM!







I just won't worry about it. xP

Edit: What are some recommended Projects, as some of the ones I was running seem to no longer exist.


----------



## TechCrazy

Using a 7950 as well I personally like Collatz. If you pick this one you want to choose Solo_Collatz and uncheck the other options in Account>Collatz preferences>Edit>check solo only. There are many config files you can use which maximize your ppd.

Collatz Conjecture project support thread

DistrRTgen used to get awesome ppd but imo is currently broken.

[email protected] is a pretty decent project, been awhile since I ran this.

All though currently being revised you can find a project list here


----------



## PR-Imagery

Had that problem with boincstats as well, there was also a time I couldn't login and it won't accept my password, even after resetting it.
Should sort itself out in a few days.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> The one for boincstats. Still haven't received it and would like to start running, soon. xP


I see you on BOINCStats as JRuxGaming, looks like you are signed up to the OCN team so all good there.

If that is you then your CPUID is 697af57636bd196d9c69350008af14ae - you can PM that to DarkRyder and he can put it in the signup sheet so you can track your points during the BGB. You don't need to sign up to BAM to start running although I'm told it can be helpful at times (never used it myself).


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Using a 7950 as well I personally like Collatz. If you pick this one you want to choose Solo_Collatz and uncheck the other options in Account>Collatz preferences>Edit>check solo only. There are many config files you can use which maximize your ppd.
> 
> Collatz Conjecture project support thread
> 
> DistrRTgen used to get awesome ppd but imo is currently broken.
> 
> [email protected] is a pretty decent project, been awhile since I ran this.
> 
> All though currently being revised you can find a project list here


Thanks Tech. Good info to know


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I see you on BOINCStats as JRuxGaming, looks like you are signed up to the OCN team so all good there.
> 
> If that is you then your CPUID is 697af57636bd196d9c69350008af14ae - you can PM that to DarkRyder and he can put it in the signup sheet so you can track your points during the BGB. You don't need to sign up to BAM to start running although I'm told it can be helpful at times (never used it myself).


JRuxGaming is the old account I started from scratch. I signed up using the new account name, Jonathan Rux. I just started running BOINC, so the CPUID haven't shown up under the account name, yet. Apparently, you have to be registered with a few projects, before the I could sign into BOINCstats with the account name.

Edit: If I go to each of the projects individually and log in, they all seem to have the same CPUID. Isn't there supposed to be a separate one for each of them?

Edit 2: Also, since I can't post a link to my BOINCstats account yet, I will post my account via Free-DC. http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=9e38f3e5d40fd0cbf0cf295efaf92258


----------



## Biorganic

Just out of curiosity, why exactly did you start a new BOINC account? It's not exactly like having previous credit is a bad thing...


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> JRuxGaming is the old account I started from scratch. I signed up using the new account name, Jonathan Rux. I just started running BOINC, so the CPUID haven't shown up under the account name, yet. Apparently, you have to be registered with a few projects, before the I could sign into BOINCstats with the account name.
> 
> Edit: If I go to each of the projects individually and log in, they all seem to have the same CPUID. Isn't there supposed to be a separate one for each of them?
> 
> Edit 2: Also, since I can't post a link to my BOINCstats account yet, I will post my account via Free-DC. http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=9e38f3e5d40fd0cbf0cf295efaf92258


The reason why your projects have the same CPID is because when you run multiple projects with the same username and same email address, your contributions become unified under one CPID. This also allows for stats sites like BOINCStats and Free-DC to show your combined BOINC credits, rankings, etc. BOINCStats updates I think once per day around noon eastern so your new BOINC account hasn't shown up yet.

Edit: Your CPID according to Free-DC for "Jonathan Rux" is: 9e38f3e5d40fd0cbf0cf295efaf92258


----------



## DarkRyder

yeah for me, i'd like to have all my work peformed/credit amassed all into 1 big pot.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> yeah for me, i'd like to have all my work peformed/credit amassed all into 1 big *humongous, all encompassing* pot *of doooooom*.


FTFY


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> FTFY


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why exactly did you start a new BOINC account? It's not exactly like having previous credit is a bad thing...


I just felt like starting over.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> The reason why your projects have the same CPID is because when you run multiple projects with the same username and same email address, your contributions become unified under one CPID. This also allows for stats sites like BOINCStats and Free-DC to show your combined BOINC credits, rankings, etc. BOINCStats updates I think once per day around noon eastern so your new BOINC account hasn't shown up yet.
> 
> Edit: Your CPID according to Free-DC for "Jonathan Rux" is: 9e38f3e5d40fd0cbf0cf295efaf92258


Thanks, I wasn't quite sure, as when I was in one of the first BOINC Gone Bonkers I gave the single one nested under the account, and it didn't show correctly in the "leaderboard," so to speak.


----------



## Rx14

Just signed up!


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> yeah for me, i'd like to have all my work peformed/credit amassed all into 1 big *humongous, all encompassing* pot *of doooooom*.
> 
> 
> 
> FTFY
Click to expand...

LOL

I thought "pot of Dooom" was only legal in Cali and Colorado......









Edit* and I also agree Dark


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> JRuxGaming is the old account I started from scratch. I signed up using the new account name, Jonathan Rux. I just started running BOINC, so the CPUID haven't shown up under the account name, yet. Apparently, you have to be registered with a few projects, before the I could sign into BOINCstats with the account name.
> 
> Edit: If I go to each of the projects individually and log in, they all seem to have the same CPUID. Isn't there supposed to be a separate one for each of them?
> 
> Edit 2: Also, since I can't post a link to my BOINCstats account yet, I will post my account via Free-DC. http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=9e38f3e5d40fd0cbf0cf295efaf92258


Name and CPID fixed.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Name and CPID fixed.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## goodtobeking

signed up. gotta get MW working for this event.


----------



## Finrond

Sweet, we're up to 40 signups. Lets hit 75


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Sweet, we're up to 40 signups. Lets hit 75


75? i want to hit 2x that.


----------



## TechCrazy

Lets bring it in one more time

Thracks from AMD would like to donate a HD 6450 for this BGB!

This will go nicely in a htpc build and will boinc well on your favorite project.


----------



## Sethy666

Very nice. Thank you Thracks!


----------



## dougb62

Nice!


----------



## TechCrazy

Lets give a big thanks to PR-Imagery for putting up with me and making this banner look just so awesome!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Lets give a big thanks to PR-Imagery for putting up with me and making this banner look just so awesome!


Truly Epic.


----------



## DarkRyder

stats page has been updated with the new bgb image.
http://darkryder.com/Boinc/BGB/
let me know if there are any issues with the page.


----------



## Rx14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> stats page has been updated with the new bgb image.
> http://darkryder.com/Boinc/BGB/
> let me know if there are any issues with the page.


Because the image is so big it takes about 10 seconds to load it just to be scaled down... At least it gets cached.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> Because the image is so big it takes about 10 seconds to load it just to be scaled down... At least it gets cached.


alright. how about now? i resized it


----------



## Wheezo

Not loading (at least for me) now


----------



## dranas

I've got my shiny Vishera 8 core and a new clc cooler, ready to pwn!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> alright. how about now? i resized it


Working okay for me.... mmmm nice


----------



## Wheezo

Ooo that does look nice, very sharp


----------



## Rx14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> Because the image is so big it takes about 10 seconds to load it just to be scaled down... At least it gets cached.
> 
> 
> 
> alright. how about now? i resized it
Click to expand...

Much better!


----------



## sub50hz

Definitely in for this after seeing how much work I've been able to complete in just a few days' time.

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2791318


----------



## DarkRyder

Awesome news guys. I have been in talks with Admin and he has agreed to donate 2 video cards to this End of the year Bash!!
1x video card up to $125 including shipping picked out by the winner, and
1x video card up to $225 including shipping picked out by the winner!
** these will be unlocked if the team reaches 10th place in Boinc Combined during the event!

This is going to be one awesome event!!!!


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Awesome news guys. I have been in talks with Admin and he has agreed to donate 2 video cards to this End of the year Bash!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1x video card up to $125 including shipping picked out by the winner, and
> 1x video card up to $225 including shipping picked out by the winner!
> ** these will be unlocked if the team reaches 10th place in Boinc Combined during the event!
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be one awesome event!!!!


Wow! Nice!!!! Thanks for this Admin!!


----------



## GingerJohn

Several different flavours of Awesome sauce!

Now we just have to get to 10th place...


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Several different flavours of Awesome sauce!
> 
> Now we just have to get to 10th place...


{{{gets out slide rule, scientific calculator, paper, pencil, _abacus_}}} ... Willing to try bruteforcing! LOL!!!


----------



## Biorganic

Wish I could help more, but Im out of town until the 2nd. Sorry Guys... Once I get back it will be FULL STEAM ahead


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Awesome news guys. I have been in talks with Admin and he has agreed to donate 2 video cards to this End of the year Bash!!
> 1x video card up to $125 including shipping picked out by the winner, and
> 1x video card up to $225 including shipping picked out by the winner!
> ** these will be unlocked if the team reaches 10th place in Boinc Combined during the event!
> 
> This is going to be one awesome event!!!!


Indeed, I wish you all the best in the competition and remember guys, get us into 10th place and unlock that extra prizing


----------



## GingerJohn

Hi admin









Thanks for putting the prizes up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Indeed, I wish you all the best in the competition and remember guys, get us into 10th place and unlock that extra prizing


Working on it!


----------



## gamer11200

Thanks a ton Admin and everyone else that is generously donating prizes for this epic event! Top 10, we comin' for you!


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Top 10, we comin' for you!


----------



## kyismaster

woooh, havent had a bgb since 27! man time flies. wish I had the extra cash for a spare gpu, I mighta left one on to crunch.

*BOINCers Gone Bonkers 15 - February 7th-9th, 2012*
*BOINCers Gone Bonkers 16 - March 6th-8th 2012*
*BOINCers Gone Bonkers 17 - April 3rd-5th 2012*
*3rd BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th - May 18th 2012*
*BOINCers Gone Bonkers 18 - June 5th-7th, 2012*
*BOINCers Gone Bonkers 19 - July 3rd - July 5th, 2012*
*BOINCers Gone Bonkers 21 - September 4th - 6th, 2012*
*BOINCers Gone Bonkers 22 - October 2nd - 4th, 2012*
*BOINCers Gone Bonkers 23 - November 5th-8th, 2012*
*BOINCers Gone Bonkers 24 - December 4th - 6th, 2012*
*BOINCers Gone Bonkers 25 - January 2nd - 4th, 2013*
*BOINCers Gone Bonkers 26 - February 5th - 7th, 2013*
*BOINCers Gone Bonkers 27 - March 5th - 7th, 2013*

good times...


----------



## DarkRyder

special thanks to PR-Imagery for donating FEZ on steam!


----------



## Sethy666

Thanks Admin & PR-Imagery... love your work!


----------



## KillThePancake

So in on this







Got the Phenom running Asteroids and the 660 running Collatz. May have some older 775 or my old Athlon back up and running for this as well.


----------



## JRuxGaming

I am really liking the crunching you can do on the 7950. Can't wait until the event starts. Thanks to everyone for the donations for prizes. This will be one heck of a end of year bash.


----------



## TechCrazy

Is it me or is the banner pic messed up?


----------



## TechCrazy

PS Ill be working on putting my other computer plugged in when I come back from vacation. That will add a 7950.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> special thanks to PR-Imagery for donating FEZ on steam!


Im donating Magicka add that to the list k? <3 steam game.

no not the card game, the indie game.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Im donating Magicka add that to the list k? <3 steam game.
> 
> no not the card game, the indie game.


PM me


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Count me in







Now i got a working gpu again this should be a good crunch session


----------



## DarkRyder

Many thanks to Kyismaster for donating Magicka on steam!


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Many thanks to Kyismaster for donating Magicka on steam!


Thank you, Kyismaster! <3


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

In, let's roll


----------



## Sethy666

Patience, young one... all in good time


----------



## lightbringer

ok i'm in!
ran BOINC quite a lot already, but i'll register with this username and join ocn teams..
does it matter if its gpu or cpu project?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> ok i'm in!


Welcome aboard!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> does it matter if its gpu or cpu project?


Nope, although of course GPU projects will get you a lot more points.


----------



## lightbringer

Thank you!









I like to run GPU projects because the raw performance is way higher then using CPU.. Performance/watt is also better.

Do i gotta copy the Cross Project ID here?

ohh, blind me.. didnt see the form. flying there! thx.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> Do i gotta copy the Cross Project ID here?


Goes in the form when you sign up, link on the first page or click here.

Your 7950 is at the same clocks as mine... 1200 / 1450.

DiRT is a good project to run, although you will need a run up as the points are delayed by validation times. I like to run DiRT before the event to build up some pending validations, then I can let them validate during the event.

POEM is another good project although it takes a bit of tweaking, see the POEM support thread for help. I like to run POEM during the event for the instant points.


----------



## PR-Imagery

*FFW*?


----------



## TechCrazy

Can someone make a advert to put in the sig please?


----------



## rasa123

In on this one, can't wait.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Can someone make a advert to put in the sig please?


Like this?

:wave2:*BOINCers Gone Bonkers: End of Year Bash 2013 - December 8th - 15th, 2013* :thumb: 
Join the OCN BOINC Team in our race to the top 10​


----------



## lightbringer

thanks, put in sig already


----------



## KillThePancake

Sig is in


----------



## Biorganic

Back from Vacation and firing the rigs up, 10th in the world here we come!!!!

We need all our Billionares to go







ballz to the wallz







for this if we want to hit 10th.... Come on guys!!!!!


----------



## Finrond

I would start now if we want to make it by the end. We're gonna need to go ALL OUT.

EDIT: Roughly 90-100 million / day to meet goal between now and the 15th.


----------



## labnjab

Just signed up. My 2 570 classifieds and 670 ftw will be ready to start the second the FFW ends

Couple of questions, is Dirt still the best project for gpus and can an 8800gt run any projects or is it too old.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Just signed up. My 2 570 classifieds and 670 ftw will be ready to start the second the FFW ends
> 
> Couple of questions, is Dirt still the best project for gpus and can an 8800gt run any projects or is it too old.


It shouldn't be too old, I ran collatz on my 9800GT.


----------



## Wheezo

Thanks for joining, lab.

Dirt is still good for points but they have changed their units recently and the ppd has gone down from it's glory days.
I think a lot of people are running solo_collatz, check out the collatz thread for more information and files to increase your output. You will have to go to your project's preferences to enable crunching of solo_collatz as well.

8800gt can still be used for BOINC, but it will be a slow process, maybe not worth the electricity use and heat.

Anyone who wants to add to this please do


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Thanks for joining, lab.
> 
> Dirt is still good for points but they have changed their units recently and the ppd has gone down from it's glory days.
> I think a lot of people are running solo_collatz, check out the collatz thread for more information and files to increase your output. You will have to go to your project's preferences to enable crunching of solo_collatz as well.
> 
> 8800gt can still be used for BOINC, but it will be a slow process, maybe not worth the electricity use and heat.
> 
> Anyone who wants to add to this please do


Thanks for the info. I dont pay electricty so it wont cost me anything extra to run the 8800gt







Might as well use it.

Ill give collatz a try on one of my rigs and if i like it switch them all to it.


----------



## Sethy666

Yep - Solo-Collatz is the way to go now. DirT just runs too long for the points compared to Collatz.


----------



## TechCrazy

Look at that prize list! With only 62 sign ups currently we will have to burn some GPUs to crack 10th place. Come on guys lets get at least 75 sign ups!


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Look at that prize list! With only 62 sign ups currently we will have to burn some GPUs to crack 10th place. Come on guys lets get at least 75 sign ups!


So..... can we just go and spam the heck out of OCN???









(but seriously... any ideas??)


----------



## KillThePancake

I'm going to toss in my 9800GT in my rig to run Collatz on as well, to help every little bit I can


----------



## dougb62

I am currently averaging ~1565 secs./solo_collatz unit. Is this about all I can expect, or should I endeavor to tweak something?
Running .5 cpu/1 gpu. (660's)
Would there be any benefit to giving one core per gpu?
Don't have a lot of time for doing tests, so I thought I'd ask - at the last minute...










Spoiler: Clocks:







TIA!


----------



## scubadiver59

Question for a first-time BOINCer: do you have to free up a CPU core for the GPU(s) if I decide to fold on the CPU as well?


----------



## Rx14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I dont pay electricty so it wont cost me anything extra to run the 8800gt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well use it.
> 
> Ill give collatz a try on one of my rigs and if i like it switch them all to it.


I ran BOINC on my 8800GT till June... Ran it on Collatz till it died








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Question for a first-time BOINCer: do you have to free up a CPU core for the GPU(s) if I decide to fold on the CPU as well?


It depends on the project. Running POEM my CPU is actually bottlenecking my GPU! (see sig for specs!)


----------



## Paul17041993

actually, I may be able to do some "folding" (is it called folding in boinc?) for this event, though id have to cap my card at only 50% and not do any cpu, rig is due for a cooling overhawl and it being summer, ambient are not forgiving (as high as 45C outdoors), is it simple enough to cap the usage like that or would I have to underclock my card...?

don't think I can afford running the fans on mine at max any longer or one of them will likely fly off, leaving a disabled rig for a week until I get a new card...


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Hello peeps


----------



## scubadiver59

A few more questions:

Which projects are better suited to multiple core CPU machines? I have six servers with ranging from 16-64 threads/each and would like to put them to work next week.

And between the Milky Way Project and Rosetta stone, which is better suited to which (i.e. GPU and/or CPU)? And is there a difference in folding one or the other on a specific brand GPU? I will be using 560Ti's, 580s, a 680, a 780, and two 7950's.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> A few more questions:
> 
> Which projects are better suited to multiple core CPU machines? I have six servers with ranging from 16-64 threads/each and would like to put them to work next week.
> 
> And between the Milky Way Project and Rosetta stone, which is better suited to which (i.e. GPU and/or CPU)? And is there a difference in folding one or the other on a specific brand GPU? I will be using 560Ti's, 580s, a 680, a 780, and two 7950's.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'm wondering about what would be best for my 7970 too...


----------



## lightbringer

i prefer milkyway.. started seti back around 2000, and still looking for ET


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> or like 3 or 4 more like me.


Well, you know who was right? You were right.
I currently have a 7970 in one machine and 680 in another... on Monday it will be 2x7970 in one rig and 1x7970 in the other








Not quite in time for the start of BGB, but I guess a little late is better than never...
I will have to find something to do with my gtx 680 and 650ti... perhaps time to build another rig?

I will be starting up BOINC tonight, what is the best projects to run for 7970?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> actually, I may be able to do some "folding" (is it called folding in boinc?) for this event, though id have to cap my card at only 50% and not do any cpu, rig is due for a cooling overhawl and it being summer, ambient are not forgiving (as high as 45C outdoors), is it simple enough to cap the usage like that or would I have to underclock my card...?
> 
> don't think I can afford running the fans on mine at max any longer or one of them will likely fly off, leaving a disabled rig for a week until I get a new card...


Not sure that you could cap it at 50% but you could downclock the card to keep the temps down...
From my experience, at least a few of the projects do not use 100% of the gpu, usually sit around 90% use.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've been away from Boinc for a while but DistrRTgen (Dirt) used to churn out the most points for the 7950 / 7970 cards - although it did take a few days to build up enough completed work units so that you get a steady stream validating. Perhaps a more active member can confirm if this is still true?


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> A few more questions:
> 
> Which projects are better suited to multiple core CPU machines? I have six servers with ranging from 16-64 threads/each and would like to put them to work next week.
> 
> And between the Milky Way Project and Rosetta stone, which is better suited to which (i.e. GPU and/or CPU)? And is there a difference in folding one or the other on a specific brand GPU? I will be using 560Ti's, 580s, a 680, a 780, and two 7950's.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hey Scuba you might to pm MM67 about what to run on your servers to get the max points. As far as your GPU's collatz conjecture is the best point producer now. You need to setup to run only solo collatz.and install the config file to make you gpu's run at 100%. Great to have you coming over for the BGB.


----------



## lightbringer

Okay, i'm using the Intel built-in graphics, and BOINC runs Milkyway 24/7.









Surprisingly i didnt have to connect dummy plug to the card, or make any mods to boinc config file..


----------



## gamer11200

Under 12 hours left until BGB35 begins!









A friendly reminder to those that are BOINCing for the first time: make sure that you are on team Overclock.net for every project that you will be crunching


----------



## labnjab

Just started collatz on my main rig and both gpu's are near 100%. Will this give me a different CPID like some of the other projects do? I'll get it fired up on my other 2 rigs shortly

Update: Collatz is now running on all 3 rigs


----------



## PR-Imagery

If you use the same name, email, and have previous projects added it should use the same Id. If you have projects with differen id's and email/name, if you change them to your main, they should eventually update to the same id.


----------



## lightbringer

i sold many parts at the worst time last week..
an i7 920 @ 4.0, an fx8350, a hd4850, a 6970, psu's, etc. these were laying around 
could help quite a bit.


----------



## Rx14

Unfortunately I will have to turn my PC off tonight (GMT) and tomorrow night but after that full steam ahead! I am currently running POEM on my 7850 OC but i might have to try out Collatz.


----------



## Genesis1984

I think I'm going to run Poem. I compared it to Collatz running solo_collatz and my PPD seems to be about 38k higher with Poem. Unfotunately though, my Phenom II 965 at stock runs at about 90% load when I'm running four wu's on my gpu. I also have a few days of dirt units waiting to be validated during the event.

edit: I'm running a 7950 at stock


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> Unfortunately I will have to turn my PC off tonight (GMT) and tomorrow night but after that full steam ahead! I am currently running POEM on my 7850 OC but i might have to try out Collatz.


Let me know if you get Collatz to run on your 7850. I'm running it on my 7950 but every work unit I got for the 7850 returned a computation error straight away.I don't know if it's the older drivers I'm using (13.2) or if it just doesn't run on 7850's as a user on the Collatz forums seems to indicate.
I've been away for a while but I see that POEM still sucks for giving out work units


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> If you use the same name, email, and have previous projects added it should use the same Id. If you have projects with differen id's and email/name, if you change them to your main, they should eventually update to the same id.


I always use the same user name and email, but for some odd reason some projects come up under a 2nd ID. Check out my name on boinc stats. http://boincstats.com/en/stats/search/#labnjab

Been running Collatz on my main rig on both gpu's and all 8 cpu threads for almost 6 hours and have 44,000 points, I'm not sure if thats good or bad, lol. Also, do I want to run any application in particular for maximum ppd or all 3 (solo_collatz, mini_collatz, or collatz)


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> If you use the same name, email, and have previous projects added it should use the same Id. If you have projects with differen id's and email/name, if you change them to your main, they should eventually update to the same id.
> 
> 
> 
> I always use the same user name and email, but for some odd reason some projects come up under a 2nd ID. Check out my name on boinc stats. http://boincstats.com/en/stats/search/#labnjab
> 
> Been running Collatz on my main rig on both gpu's and all 8 cpu threads for almost 6 hours and have 44,000 points, I'm not sure if thats good or bad, lol. Also, do I want to run any application in particular for maximum ppd or all 3 (solo_collatz, mini_collatz, or collatz)
Click to expand...

solo_collatz is the biggest bang for the buck on gpu's - not really sure about cpu's - they all seem to be equally petty (but every little bit helps!) point wise.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Let me know if you get Collatz to run on your 7850. I'm running it on my 7950 but every work unit I got for the 7850 returned a computation error straight away.I don't know if it's the older drivers I'm using (13.2) or if it just doesn't run on 7850's as a user on the Collatz forums seems to indicate.
> I've been away for a while but I see that POEM still sucks for giving out work units


Doc, for getting Poem wu's try using BOINC Project Updater II. I have it set to communicate with the Poem servers every 30 seconds or so and I now have several hours of wu's queued up to run. I haven't had any downtime yet. http://www.setiusa.us/showthread.php?3067-BOINC-Project-Updater


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Doc, for getting Poem wu's try using BOINC Project Updater II. I have it set to communicate with the Poem servers every 30 seconds or so and I now have several hours of wu's queued up to run. I haven't had any downtime yet. http://www.setiusa.us/showthread.php?3067-BOINC-Project-Updater


Let's hope we still get enough tasks for the whole BGB : http://boinc.fzk.de/poem/


----------



## mkclan

My Boinc client not upload/download project automaticly, only manual.
How to set up automatic?
Sry my english


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> My Boinc client not upload/download project automaticly, only manual.
> How to set up automatic?
> Sry my english


Put this in your BOINC directory (C:/>Program data>BOINC) and then restart your client.

Your tasks should now upload instantly.

cc_config.xml 0k .xml file


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> My Boinc client not upload/download project automaticly, only manual.
> How to set up automatic?
> Sry my english


Try setting your network activity to "Network activity always available"



or you could try using a cc_config file like this:

<cc_config>
<options>
<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
</options>
</cc_config>


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Let's hope we still get enough tasks for the whole BGB : http://boinc.fzk.de/poem/


Well, darn. However the server status page says there are still about 100,000 wu's available, but it doesn't say how many are for gpu's.


----------



## mkclan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Put this in your BOINC directory (C:/>Program data>BOINC) and then restart your client.
> 
> Your tasks should now upload instantly.
> 
> cc_config.xml 0k .xml file


This one help! Thanks


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> This one help! Thanks


Anytime! Pretty easy few lines of code to memorize, and very handy


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> If you use the same name, email, and have previous projects added it should use the same Id. If you have projects with differen id's and email/name, if you change them to your main, they should eventually update to the same id.
> 
> 
> 
> I always use the same user name and email, but for some odd reason some projects come up under a 2nd ID. Check out my name on boinc stats. http://boincstats.com/en/stats/search/#labnjab
> 
> Been running Collatz on my main rig on both gpu's and all 8 cpu threads for almost 6 hours and have 44,000 points, I'm not sure if thats good or bad, lol. Also, do I want to run any application in particular for maximum ppd or all 3 (solo_collatz, mini_collatz, or collatz)
Click to expand...

Hmm. I had two projects that had different id's but they eventually merged.

To my knowledge gained around here, I think what happens is when you start a new project in a client that doesn't have pre-existing projects linked to it; i.e. you're starting on a new machine or you reinstalled on previous machine), you'll get a new id, but if you have a project that you've already ran before, any new projects with the same account email would get linked to that id. I think if you remove all your projects, and run the projects with the same id first and then add the rest after a bit and they should sync up


----------



## Zeddicus

This is from the front page at POEM.

POEM++ OpenCL Announcement
The POEM++ OpenCL project 'gpucrystal' is going to be finalized soon. In other words no more work units will be created, and as soon as the circulating jobs are finished, the queue will run dry.

We are currently working on a follow-up project, which will start in January 2014, accompanied by a new POEM release.

So it sounds like there done with the current gpu project. Looks like solo Collatz will be the GPU project to run.


----------



## LarsL

Ok guys time for me to switch over from folding I'll get my gpu's up and crunching.


----------



## DarkRyder

cpuid list has been updated.


----------



## gamer11200

Remember that time we hit 100 million in a single day (Feb. 6, 2013 if you forgot)? Let's do that again!


----------



## dougb62

T-Minus 60 minutes, and counting...


----------



## Sethy666

I've bid goodbye to the FFW and switched over for BGB 35... Let the fun begin... Again


----------



## lightbringer

check this for solo collatz:

http://www.dunadd.co.uk/seti/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1942

Here, on a 7950, a single solo_collatz package runtime went down from 30 min to 12, using OP settings.


----------



## deegon

I'm up and running for the event


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> I'm up and running for the event


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Hello peeps


Yay!!! Deegon and Doc are back! I'm getting weak at the knees!


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> Unfortunately I will have to turn my PC off tonight (GMT) and tomorrow night but after that full steam ahead! I am currently running POEM on my 7850 OC but i might have to try out Collatz.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you get Collatz to run on your 7850. I'm running it on my 7950 but every work unit I got for the 7850 returned a computation error straight away.I don't know if it's the older drivers I'm using (13.2) or if it just doesn't run on 7850's as a user on the Collatz forums seems to indicate.
> I've been away for a while but I see that POEM still sucks for giving out work units
Click to expand...

Good to see ya Doc!









To get the best points for collatz you will need to run the newest version of BOINC. Before I updated my 7950s would not get solo collatz tasks which are the most productive. It really only takes a second, I dont know why I put it off for so long, then go to collatz support subforum and get the config file. It will boost your points substantially, (beyond DiRT, currently).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> I'm up and running for the event


Wooo! Deegon, we will need all the help we can get to hit 10th, hopefully your 7970 server rack will be up for the challenge!


----------



## bfromcolo

It appears solo collatz no longer validate instantly and they have re-branded some mini-collatz to solo to clear a backlog , see this discussion from the forum.

http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/forum_thread.php?id=1098

In the past I have had problems with the mini erroring out and went to only solo as a result.

Hopefully this won't impact the run to #10 too much.


----------



## dranas

Is there a way to get boinc to use 1 cpu core per task? If so would it be more efficient to do so?


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> Is there a way to get boinc to use 1 cpu core per task? If so would it be more efficient to do so?


That... makes a lot of sense. But I know when I run Asteroids it uses all cores, so it may not run them as quickly using just one core. Just my thinking on that.


----------



## dranas

im running milky way and einstein. I want to give 1 core to each einstein and the other 6 to milky way ^_^


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> Is there a way to get boinc to use 1 cpu core per task? If so would it be more efficient to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> That... makes a lot of sense. But I know when I run Asteroids it uses all cores, so it may not run them as quickly using just one core. Just my thinking on that.
Click to expand...

One instance on multiple threads(smp), or one instance per thread?

If its one instance per thread than I think if you set Asteroids to only use one thread than it shouldn't affect performance, it'll just run one instance instead of 3 or 4 on a quad.


----------



## labnjab

My main rig and minecraft box have been running collatz all night and my wife's rig will be switched over to Boinc in 45 minutes when it finishes its last FAH wu's. And for some reason I got another ID number for collatz for it so I emailed it to DarkRyder hoping he can add it for me


----------



## DarkRyder

stats were acting weird, but they are working now.


----------



## dranas

I mean 1 task per core. So I can atleast keep einstein running along side milkyway


----------



## GingerJohn

I'm gonna see what my A10-6800K can do too, not really run on it before.

Can only run it at night though, the fan is too noisy for me at full load during the day.


----------



## scubadiver59

Signed up...adding machines as they finish up the last of the Folding Forum War WUs.

Have the following engaged at this time on Collatz:
3570 = 1x GTX680 Lightning
2600k = 2x GTX560Ti
3770k = 2x GTX580 Lightning
8350 = 2x 7950

Incoming...
3570 = 1x 780 Lightning
2600k = 2x GTX560Ti

Have the following engaged at this time on Milky Way:
6124HE = 16cores

Not too impressed with the Linux BOINC Manager, especially since I can't link the project to the BAM! website. The host shows up okay on the Milky Way website but I can't find a way to link it to BAM! yet.

Any Linux pointers out there--especially before I start BOINC'ing with my 48 & 64-core 4Ps?


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Signed up...adding machines as they finish up the last of the Folding Forum War WUs.
> 
> Have the following engaged at this time on Collatz:
> 3570 = 1x GTX680 Lightning
> 2600k = 2x GTX560Ti
> 3770k = 2x GTX580 Lightning
> 8350 = 2x 7950
> 
> Incoming...
> 3570 = 1x 780 Lightning
> 2600k = 2x GTX560Ti
> 
> Have the following engaged at this time on Milky Way:
> 6124HE = 16cores
> 
> Not too impressed with the Linux BOINC Manager, especially since I can't link the project to the BAM! website. The host shows up okay on the Milky Way website but I can't find a way to link it to BAM! yet.
> 
> Any Linux pointers out there--especially before I start BOINC'ing with my 48 & 64-core 4Ps?


Are you in the simple view of the manager, and if you are you can press ctrl+shift+a to enable the advanced view to get more control.

Also if your linux is like mine was I had to go through terminal to be able to modify the cc_config.xml file,but it is easy to get to:

Code:



Code:


sudo gedit /var/lib/boinc-client/cc_config.xml

then enter your password, and this will bring up a text editor with your config file for boinc.

Enter these two parameters into you file to report all tasks immediately and if you have gpus you can enter the second to use all gpus.

Code:



Code:


<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
      <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>

This is what mine looks like :

Code:



Code:


<cc_config>
   <options>
      <report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
      <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
   </options>
   <log_flags>
   </log_flags>
</cc_config>


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> It appears solo collatz no longer validate instantly and they have re-branded some mini-collatz to solo to clear a backlog , see this discussion from the forum.
> 
> http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/forum_thread.php?id=1098
> 
> In the past I have had problems with the mini erroring out and went to only solo as a result.
> 
> Hopefully this won't impact the run to #10 too much.


I sure hope that validator starts working soon, have already over 2.5 million points waiting for validation


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I sure hope that validator starts working soon, have already over 2.5 million points waiting for validation


Me too, I am up to 2.8M right now. Hopefully they will pull in before the end of the BGB and not after.


----------



## Paul17041993

probably should pull my card out and give it a full inspection before trying to BOINC...

http://sdrv.ms/19a6Dpn

do you think 4 cores on an FX-8150 would be worth running? my closed loop cooler is pretty dehydrated so its not really getting as cool as it should be...


----------



## lightbringer

jesus you guys have so serious hardware armada working, im starting to lose my faith in my single card


----------



## Tex1954

I be home finally!!! Let the BOINC'ing begin!!


----------



## frag85

Wow. Turned out 242,303 on my CF7970's so far today....
They completely blow my old SLI GTX275s out of the water, by at least a factor of around 4x.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I be home finally!!! Let the BOINC'ing begin!!


Woot!! Wondered about you! LOL!


----------



## Tex1954

Major Beeeaaachy driving... didn't get back to the terminal until last night...

I got hit by the last storm... slowed me down a lot...

Anyways, home now...

Time to party and relax... trying to get a couple of my systems running now...


----------



## scubadiver59

Finally got all my GPUs running, and even got my 6124HE (16c) Linux client running, though that was like pulling teeth...or something to that effect.

One thing I'm trying to figure out though, is why two of my machines aren't reporting time left.



They are up and running...

EDIT:
BTW, what's with the 100 hours times?


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, no fair... I had no Wifi connection and got held up by weather so missed signups..

BooHoo!









Still, boinc best I can!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Okay, no fair... I had no Wifi connection and got held up by weather so missed signups..
> 
> BooHoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, boinc best I can!


Given its a week long event and we are attracting some folders (Scuba) I think we should let people join in flight this time.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Okay, no fair... I had no Wifi connection and got held up by weather so missed signups..
> 
> BooHoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, boinc best I can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given its a week long event and we are attracting some folders (Scuba) I think *we should let people join in flight this time.*
Click to expand...

I concur.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Given its a week long event and we are attracting some folders (Scuba) I think we should let people join in flight this time.


Agreed! /signed


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Okay, no fair... I had no Wifi connection and got held up by weather so missed signups..
> 
> BooHoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, boinc best I can!


As I previously stated in the BOINC improvements thread, I think all BGB's should have open enrollment, with the sole exception of prize eligibility. Just my 2C.

Good to see ya Tex!!!! I know the roads around here (DFW) were pretty bad the last few days, glad to hear you're safe...


----------



## TechCrazy

I'll talk to dark on how we could get this to work with his stats page. Ill open sign up before bed. @DarkRyder


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> jesus you guys have so serious hardware armada working, im starting to lose my faith in my single card


Same here lol. A lot of these guys have great hardware running for this event.


----------



## TechCrazy

If you know anyone that wanted to sign up please inform them they may do so now. Please sign up for our BGB participants group so you can get reminder pm's so you can sign up early.

http://www.overclock.net/groups/show/2201/boincers-gone-bonkers-participants


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> If you know anyone that wanted to sign up please inform them they may do so now. Please sign up for our BGB participants group so you can get reminder pm's so you can sign up early.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/groups/show/2201/boincers-gone-bonkers-participants


I do! I do! I do!

.
.
.

I DID!!!


----------



## labnjab

I have to say, I do like collatz so far, almost a million points in less the 48 hrs


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> I have to say, I do like collatz so far, almost a million points in less the 48 hrs


If it was working normally you would have about 1.5 million more, you now have over 200 tasks waiting for validation


----------



## scubadiver59

I am down until this evening due to the ice storm. It knocked power out early this morning and I'm going to wait until this evening to bring everything back up.

The power company blamed it on a downed tree...I don't believe them since all our power is underground.


----------



## goodtobeking

I have been plagued by BSODs since this started, last right after I went to bed my rig threw a BSOD and I didnt reboot it til this moring. Was having a hard time with my GPUs before the event, but now my CPU/MOBO is acting funky. Tried uping the voltage and some other tweaking, but didnt help any at all. So I am going GPU only with Collatz solo. Shame because my favorite projects are CPU.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Two 7970s installed in my main rig and running. Question is, do I run BOINC with crossfire on or off? Does it matter much?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Two 7970s installed in my main rig and running. Question is, do I run BOINC with crossfire on or off? Does it matter much?


Usually doesn't matter. I have mine xfire enabled and Collatz and DiRT both run individual tasks. Moowrapper seems to do a single task if I remember right.


----------



## Wheezo

I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter any more with the newer releases of the BOINC manager.

Is anyone getting a lot of invalid solo collatz units lately? I have never noticed this before but I have a decent amount of work-time that has been flagged as invalid...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter any more with the newer releases of the BOINC manager.
> 
> Is anyone getting a lot of invalid solo collatz units lately? I have never noticed this before but I have a decent amount of work-time that has been flagged as invalid...


Ok, well I will just run with crossfire off for now and only enable crossfire for gaming... might try leaving it on after BGB.

Yes, it looks like over the past day I have had probably about 30% give a validate error


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter any more with the newer releases of the BOINC manager.
> 
> Is anyone getting a lot of invalid solo collatz units lately? I have never noticed this before but I have a decent amount of work-time that has been flagged as invalid...


You still get points for them, don't worry : http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/forum_thread.php?id=1098&postid=18081


----------



## Wheezo

Good to know, thanks mm67


----------



## Zeddicus

Just curious as to why all my points keep randomly disappearing.
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=9a63badcc957a3da1e4e269df975d845


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeddicus*
> 
> Just curious as to why all my points keep randomly disappearing.
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=9a63badcc957a3da1e4e269df975d845


Dark steals them. How do you think he has so many?

No idea, but it happens to a few people, even a couple of teams on BOINCStats had a few days with -ve PPD.

Edit: Like Team Russia on the 24th of November:

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/team/detail/6422/lastDays


----------



## Zeddicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Dark steals them. How do you think he has so many?
> 
> No idea, but it happens to a few people, even a couple of teams on BOINCStats had a few days at -9m PPD.


Lol that explains it. They usually come back after a bit. Was just wondering if anyone had an idea why. Thanks


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter any more with the newer releases of the BOINC manager.
> 
> Is anyone getting a lot of invalid solo collatz units lately? I have never noticed this before but I have a decent amount of work-time that has been flagged as invalid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still get points for them, don't worry : http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/forum_thread.php?id=1098&postid=18081
Click to expand...

So collatz is still semi-down??? I would like to switch over soon...


----------



## Tex1954

Collatz working fine for me all day...


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> So collatz is still semi-down??? I would like to switch over soon...


Validations just take longer than usual, I for example have already over 5 million points pending


----------



## scubadiver59

Back up and running. Actually started everything back up at around noon since I stayed home today.


----------



## Sethy666

Collatz has reported 11 validation errors.. whats that about then?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Collatz has reported 11 validation errors.. whats that about then?


Yes I have 15 of them, but they all gave points, and 1/2 of them were valid yesterday and re-classed today. There are some issues reported in posts in this thread already, keep crunching the points count.


----------



## bfromcolo

This thread needs something charting our progress on the goal to hit 10th place. I can see my points in the event but where do we stand in accomplishing the goal?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Yes I have 15 of them, but they all gave points, and 1/2 of them were valid yesterday and re-classed today. There are some issues reported in posts in this thread already, keep crunching the points count.


So its them, not me? I was starting to worry that my OCs where not all they could be








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> This thread needs something charting our progress on the goal to hit 10th place. I can see my points in the event but where do we stand in accomplishing the goal?


Yes, yes... sterling idea!


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> So its them, not me? I was starting to worry that my OCs where not all they could be


I thought the same thing, even upped vcore two notches. Damn them for causing me stress this morning!









lol

Steady as she goes!


----------



## scubadiver59

Where are is everyone seeing these errors?

Since I'm just starting out in BOINC, I'd like to find out so I can watch for it.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Where are is everyone seeing these errors?
> 
> Since I'm just starting out in BOINC, I'd like to find out so I can watch for it.


Go to the project home page, sign in and view your tasks. Mine for Collatz looks like this at the moment, the 15 invalid actually completed and are providing points which is unusual.

State: All (90) · In progress (18) · Validation pending (57) · Validation inconclusive (0) · Valid (0) · Invalid (15) · Error (0)
Application: All (90) · collatz (0) · mini_collatz (0) · solo_collatz (90)

Edit - in the past Collatz solo validated instantly, which is why it is popular for events like this.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Where are is everyone seeing these errors?
> 
> Since I'm just starting out in BOINC, I'd like to find out so I can watch for it.


They are not actually errors (as mm67 pointed out they will still validate), but you can see them in your account page for collatz. Go to the site, sign in and go to tasks and it will show this page:



You can see the valid, invalid and errors etc. here. Every project has this type of page in some form or another, usually the same style as the collatz one.

Bah Im a slowpoke apparently...


----------



## PR-Imagery

On the project stats results or tasks Page. They're broken down into valid, pending invalid/aborted and in progress


----------



## scubadiver59

Thanks, bfromcolo, et al for the information!

Another n00b question: what the heck is everyone folding on to get 5m credits a day? MM67 & DarkRyder??

I mean, I can fold my butt off and come up with a OCN-best 3m credits a day, but BOINC is different animal altogether and my cards are only reporting something like 360k max per day (stock settings)...and that's for my 780 & 680. I can't remember what my 7950s, 580s, and 560Ti's are reporting but I don't see 5m/day happening anywhere.

Are there are some settings that are unknown to me, due to my n00bness, that I need to fix?

Please, enlighten me!!

EDIT: (Collatz)


----------



## PR-Imagery

7970 and 7950s I would imagine, in the good old days of dirt I could pull over 1m ~ppd on my 7970, actually hit 2m one day


----------



## nova4005

At the top of the Collatz support thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1414835/collatz-conjecture-project-support-thread/0_50 there is a config file to help optimize gpus to get better times.

There is also a thread about it here http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/forum_thread.php?id=1009

These config files shaved a good bit of time off of my collatz tasks. This config file will go in your collatz projects folder.

This is what I use for my 7970 and 7950:

Code:



Code:


<configuration>
verbose=1
items_per_kernel=20
kernels_per_reduction=9
threads=8
sleep=1
build_options=-Werror
</configuration>


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Thanks, bfromcolo, et al for the information!
> 
> Another n00b question: what the heck is everyone folding on to get 5m credits a day? MM67 & DarkRyder??
> 
> I mean, I can fold my butt off and come up with a OCN-best 3m credits a day, but BOINC is different animal altogether and my cards are only reporting something like 360k max per day (stock settings)...and that's for my 780 & 680. I can't remember what my 7950s, 580s, and 560Ti's are reporting but I don't see 5m/day happening anywhere.
> 
> Are there are some settings that are unknown to me, due to my n00bness, that I need to fix?
> 
> Please, enlighten me!!
> 
> EDIT: (Collatz)


Couple quick pointers for Solo_Collatz are to make sure you leave enough of your CPU free so that your GPUs will crunch at maximum efficiency. Solo_Collatz uses around 1 core per task on my system and with my current drivers (13.9).

Also make sure you have grabbed the appropriate file in the Collatz support form here and placed it in C:/ > ProgramData > BOINC > Collatz Folder. Restart the BOINC manager and that should help run times.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Thanks, bfromcolo, et al for the information!
> 
> Another n00b question: what the heck is everyone folding on to get 5m credits a day? MM67 & DarkRyder??
> 
> I mean, I can fold my butt off and come up with a OCN-best 3m credits a day, but BOINC is different animal altogether and my cards are only reporting something like 360k max per day (stock settings)...and that's for my 780 & 680. I can't remember what my 7950s, 580s, and 560Ti's are reporting but I don't see 5m/day happening anywhere.
> 
> Are there are some settings that are unknown to me, due to my n00bness, that I need to fix?
> 
> Please, enlighten me!!


AMD rulz Boinc, as Nvidia has the advantage in folding, as was mentioned previously. Its all good... points is points and the cause is good...

Onto 10th place!









Addit: Ambient 32c and rising... my place will be a sauna when I get home... phew


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> *AMD rulz Boinc*, as Nvidia has the advantage in folding, as was mentioned previously. Its all good... points is points and the cause is good...
> 
> Onto 10th place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Addit: Ambient 32c and rising... my place will be a sauna when I get home... phew


Well, nVidia DOES NOT rule folding...48-64 core CPUs do...but I'll buy the AMD rule here in BOINC unless I can figure something out on the multi-core CPU frontier.

Haven't started BOINC'ing my 4P systems, but my 2P (16c) Linux box is sucking wind like a chronic asthmatic trying to climb Mt Everest w/o oxygen!!!









Put it this way, the learning curve w/BOINC has been rather interesting!!!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Well, nVidia DOES NOT rule folding...48-64 core CPUs do...but I'll buy the AMD rule here in BOINC unless I can figure something out on the multi-core CPU frontier.
> 
> Haven't started BOINC'ing my 4P systems, but my 2P (16c) Linux box is sucking wind like a chronic asthmatic trying to climb Mt Everest w/o oxygen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put it this way, the learning curve w/BOINC has been rather interesting!!!


I said, Nvidia has the advantage









With the advent of 2P and 4P systems such as yours, a new frontier awaits.

I agree Boinc can have a big learning curve. Each project has their own optimised codes and point nuances. Even after a year I get lost sometimes.... always learning.

Maybe try out some CPU projects like POGS, SIMAP and Milkyway on those beasts of yours and see how it travels. Im sure even with the modest points yield, the output alone would be awesome.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I said, Nvidia has the advantage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the advent of 2P and 4P systems such as yours, a new frontier awaits.
> 
> I agree Boinc can have a big learning curve. Each project has their own optimised codes and point nuances. Even after a year I get lost sometimes.... always learning.
> 
> Maybe try out some CPU projects like POGS, SIMAP and *Milkyway* on those beasts of yours and see how it travels. Im sure even with the modest points yield, the output alone would be awesome.


That's where I have my 2P AMD 6124HE, the Milky Way...but it's doing squat for points. I see there's a new version, OpenCL for AMD CPUs, so maybe I'll have to get it and try it.


----------



## dougb62

Boy, I hope these things start validating a bit quicker. Soon.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Boy, I hope these things start validating a bit quicker. Soon.


Agreed. My pending is backing up but it looks like some are getting through... slowly.


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Ok, well I will just run with crossfire off for now and only enable crossfire for gaming... might try leaving it on after BGB.
> 
> Yes, it looks like over the past day I have had probably about 30% give a validate error


I have crossfire enabled globally and everything seems to be running fine on Milkyway running only on the GPUs. The couple of games I played I don't need the 2nd GPU so I have it set to Disabled on a per-app basis, set BOINC up to only use the 2nd GPU and game away with no issues.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> I have crossfire enabled globally and everything seems to be running fine on Milkyway running only on the GPUs. The couple of games I played I don't need the 2nd GPU so I have it set to Disabled on a per-app basis, set BOINC up to only use the 2nd GPU and game away with no issues.


Nice! Glad to have you on board and your putting out some nice ppd, 1Mill already!


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Nice! Glad to have you on board and your putting out some nice ppd, 1Mill already!


Holy crap. Going from SLI GTX275 to CF7970 I was only expecting about a 4x increase since that is roughly how much more GPU power I had. BAM reports 537,347 for yesterday, almost all GPU. I had spend several hours gaming with BOINC shut down as well. Looking back at stats from my x58+SLIGTX275 I was besting 86-108kPPD.

Unfortunately, I can't afford to keep this up more than this week after this event ends. I did BOINC for a year a few years back and at an extra $100-120/month in power, it adds up quick. Cost me more than my whole system.

GPUs are churning out 99.48% of my work. Not much compared to a 4.4ghz 3570k.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't afford to keep this up more than this week after this event ends. Estimating my power bill will be an extra $20 by the end of the week. I did a year straight of BOINC a few years back and after a year of an additional $100-120/month I just couldn't afford it. Now I feel like I wasted a lot with it taking a year to earn up 3.5mil points costing me $1200 in power, and then to do 500k yesterday for $3 (650 watts x 24 hours /1000 x $0.19kw/h). Its all science, so I guess that justifies it.


Yea power usage has changed a lot from the past few years. If it was an extra $120+/month I would have to shut down a bit more myself but running 3x 7950s and 1x 7850 Im only paying an extra $30 month running 24/7 AND with it being winter these bad boys heat up the house quite nicely. Boinc what you can and if you can try to keep up and be a weekly contributor that would help out a lot.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Well, nVidia DOES NOT rule folding...48-64 core CPUs do...but I'll buy the AMD rule here in BOINC unless I can figure something out on the multi-core CPU frontier.
> 
> Haven't started BOINC'ing my 4P systems, but my 2P (16c) Linux box is sucking wind like a chronic asthmatic trying to climb Mt Everest w/o oxygen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put it this way, the learning curve w/BOINC has been rather interesting!!!


Yep, CPU BOINCing doesnt not yield very much in the way of points, but several of the more interesting projects are CPU only (Rosetta for example, which is probably the closest thing to folding at home).

However, primaboinca tends to yield pretty decent CPU points, or fight malaria @ home when it has tasks.

Also, [email protected] can be decent for nvidia cards (i get ~750k on each of my 670's when running 4x POEM tasks simultaneously). Primegrid is another alternative and I can't tell you how well collatz runs on nvidia unfortunately.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Another n00b question: what the heck is everyone folding on to get 5m credits a day? MM67 & DarkRyder??


My PPD would be about 8 million if Collatz was working normally








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Also, [email protected] can be decent for nvidia cards (i get ~750k on each of my 670's when running 4x POEM tasks simultaneously). Primegrid is another alternative and I can't tell you how well collatz runs on nvidia unfortunately.


I wonder how much Sandy Bridge cpu is limiting your points, my GTX 660 & Xeon E3-1230v2 system makes about 670k PPD on Poem running 5 tasks at a time


----------



## lightbringer

I'm out, its not worth to run a single card for 300k PPD.


----------



## dougb62

I just had 96 collatz wu's cancelled by the project! Anyone else??


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> I'm out, its not worth to run a single card for 300k PPD.


Wait! We need you!!!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> I just had 96 collatz wu's cancelled by the project! Anyone else??


That means that solo_collatz tasks are finally starting to validate normally. I just got 400 tasks validated


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> That means that solo_collatz tasks are finally starting to validate normally. I just got 400 tasks validated


Well that's good news! So that'd be about 3.2M for you, huh?

(Wow - do I feel insignificant! I only have about a hundred backed up.)


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> I'm out, its not worth to run a single card for 300k PPD.


I started on a 4870 about 2 years ago getting at best 80k ppd. All the points help the cause, we really need as many people as possible to help if we want any chance of hitting #10... Please bring light to our cause


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Yep, CPU BOINCing doesnt not yield very much in the way of points, but several of the more interesting projects are CPU only (Rosetta for example, which is probably the closest thing to folding at home).
> 
> However, primaboinca tends to yield pretty decent CPU points, or fight malaria @ home when it has tasks.
> 
> Also, [email protected] can be decent for nvidia cards (i get ~750k on each of my 670's when running 4x POEM tasks simultaneously). Primegrid is another alternative and I can't tell you how well collatz runs on nvidia unfortunately.


I'm going to leave my 2P churning on Milky Way. I'll try one of my 4Ps after it gets done folding one its current project and put it on Rosetta Stone and see what it does.

EDIT:
2,122,798 points on Collatz thus far...still have to tweak a few more machines with the config files and then see what happens.

12,582 points on Milky Way ... wow, this sucks! I may move to Rosetta if my 4P shows some promise!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> I'm out, its not worth to run a single card for 300k PPD.


every bit helps! and 300k is nothing to sneeze at! Most people with high PPD have multiple rigs with multiple GPUs.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I'm going to leave my 2P churning on Milky Way. I'll try one of my 4Ps after it gets done folding one its current project and put it on Rosetta Stone and see what it does.
> 
> EDIT:
> 2,122,798 points on Collatz thus far...still have to tweak a few more machines with the config files and then see what happens.
> 
> 12,582 points on Milky Way ... wow, this sucks! I may move to Rosetta if my 4P shows some promise!


SIMAP is another decent CPU project in terms of points, and its another protein based project. i do believe their WU's have a validation time though.


----------



## Starbomba

Well, so far i've been doing Collatz only when i'm at home. I think i shouldn't have bought TES Anthology, i need my CPU to run it well


----------



## tictoc

Heads up to anyone running solo_collatz. There are no more solo_collatz tasks available, and the WU generator is not online.

All of the WUs that are in progress may have to be returned before the WU generator goes back online, so make sure that you have a backup GPU project.

Server Status

Collatz News


----------



## PR-Imagery

Was wondering why my queue was getting low. What would you recommend for nvidia then?

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I'm going to leave my 2P churning on Milky Way. I'll try one of my 4Ps after it gets done folding one its current project and put it on Rosetta Stone and see what it does.
> 
> EDIT:
> 2,122,798 points on Collatz thus far...still have to tweak a few more machines with the config files and then see what happens.
> 
> 12,582 points on Milky Way ... wow, this sucks! I may move to Rosetta if my 4P shows some promise!


Have a go at Primaboinca as well Scuba, my 2600k does fairly well on that http://boincstats.com/en/stats/101/user/detail/7712/bestxdays

A i3-3220 takes ~2 hours to complete a unit, one unit per thread, 4 threads, makes for about 8k ppd. I'd say your 4ps would take about 3, 3.5hrs to a do a unit depending on the clock, 48/64threads =









Interesting, I only did 800points on Primaboinca with my i3 yesterday


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I wonder how much Sandy Bridge cpu is limiting your points, my GTX 660 & Xeon E3-1230v2 system makes about 670k PPD on Poem running 5 tasks at a time


Hmmm perhaps I will try running 5x on the 4770 system (non K version so no overclocking unfortunately).


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Was wondering why my queue was getting low. What would you recommend for nvidia then?


For your 580's DistRtGen or PrimeGrid should have the best PPD. POEM is also a good project for nvidia, but it looks like it is out of GPU tasks. POEM Server Status


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Heads up to anyone running solo_collatz. There are no more solo_collatz tasks available, and the WU generator is not online.
> 
> All of the WUs that are in progress may have to be returned before the WU generator goes back online, so make sure that you have a backup GPU project.
> 
> Server Status
> 
> Collatz News


At least I'm constantly getting new tasks from Collatz, 4 rigs running Poem at the moment will probably have to move there as well since Poem is probably out of tasks until end of next month


----------



## tictoc

I just got 35 solo_collatz tasks.

I guess it is still sending out new tasks. The WU generator is still off-line, so there must still be some tasks in the back log from the server malfunction.

**edit** There are thousands of solo WUs unsent, but with the large back log from the server malfunction it is having some issues reporting the number of WUs. Clearing up the backlog


----------



## Finrond

http://boinc.fzk.de/poem/forum_thread.php?id=1028&postid=9236#9236

OH noes no more tasks until January!

How well does solo collatz run on Nvidia?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Hmmm perhaps I will try running 5x on the 4770 system (non K version so no overclocking unfortunately).


5 WU's at once dropped my PPD from ~775k down to 740K


----------



## tictoc

Looking at the run times for a few gtx 670s, it looks like solo_callatz tasks should net about 500-600k PPD.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Looking at the run times for a few gtx 670s, it looks like solo_callatz tasks should net about 500-600k PPD.


GTX660 makes about 400k on solo_collatz so that sounds about right. My PPD will drop about 1 million thanks to Poem running out of tasks


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Yea power usage has changed a lot from the past few years. If it was an extra $120+/month I would have to shut down a bit more myself but running 3x 7950s and 1x 7850 Im only paying an extra $30 month running 24/7 AND with it being winter these bad boys heat up the house quite nicely. Boinc what you can and if you can try to keep up and be a weekly contributor that would help out a lot.


I guess I could set BOINC it to run on 1 GPU and down clock/undervolt it when the system is on and I'm here. I've been sleeping the system more in an effort to save power. Normal system usage I was averaging about 200 watts/hr over the month between idling and gaming. With BOINC its 650-700, so its probably closer to an extra $60-80/month compared to normal usage. If I still had my workshop I'd just set up there, free power, no restrictions.

What's the best PPD for ATI cards?
IDK if the validation has caught up yet since I just started this on saturday night, but Sunday, 1st day I did 250k, 2nd day was 500k on 2x7970s.


----------



## tictoc

For AMD, Free Rainbow Tables, aka DiRT, is still the king of PPD. My 7970 @ 1175 Mhz will do about 1.2 million PPD running DiRT. Collatz Conjecture, running the solo_collatz tasks with the tweaked config, is a close second at 900k PPD.

Those PPD numbers are based on running 24/7.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> For AMD, Free Rainbow Tables, aka DiRT, is still the king of PPD. My 7970 @ 1175 Mhz will do about 1.2 million PPD running DiRT. Collatz Conjecture, running the solo_collatz tasks with the tweaked config, is a close second at 900k PPD.
> 
> Those PPD numbers are based on running 24/7.


Strange that you get so little on Collatz, my 7950's at 1000 MHz each make about 930k, I'd expect a 7970 to easily make over 1 million.


----------



## Finrond

The best part of having multiple GPUs in a rig is that it increases the amount of allowed POEM in progress WU's even if only 1 GPU is processing them.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> The best part of having multiple GPUs in a rig is that it increases the amount of allowed POEM in progress WU's even if only 1 GPU is processing them.


Enabling IPGU also does the same even though Poem can't use it


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Enabling IPGU also does the same even though Poem can't use it


Yes, glorious!

About to run out of tasks on one 670 though, still got 128 on the other and 156 on the 465.


----------



## mm67

It seems that I remembered wrong how Collatz run's on 7870 XT's, three cards were making about 3.4 million PPD on Poem, now on Collatz they only make about 2 million


----------



## Angrybutcher

I'm no statistician, but here's my initial attempt at a graph and projections based on 3 days of data.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> For AMD, Free Rainbow Tables, aka DiRT, is still the king of PPD. My 7970 @ 1175 Mhz will do about 1.2 million PPD running DiRT. Collatz Conjecture, running the solo_collatz tasks with the tweaked config, is a close second at 900k PPD.
> 
> Those PPD numbers are based on running 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that you get so little on Collatz, my 7950's at 1000 MHz each make about 930k, I'd expect a 7970 to easily make over 1 million.
Click to expand...

I may not have my config set up correctly, or it could be the latest AMD drivers are not as good for Collatz. I sold my other 7970, so I am only running a single 7970 atm and it is on the latest beta drivers.


----------



## PR-Imagery

DiRT doesnt use an entire core right? Primegrid is a bit too much.


----------



## tictoc

@DarkRyder is the DiRT guru, so he can probably give you better info than me. On the latest AMD beta driver DiRT uses 1+ cores on my system.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Wow, how about those points for the past day. Think we can beat team # 1 for daily points?


----------



## Rx14

With DiRT AND COllatz they both get computation errors immediately using my 7850 with 13.4 drivers... Any help because i ran out of POEM. I'm going to try a few things I found on the web and will come back with results. On POEM i was making 500K PPD and I might get less with Collatz.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Wow, how about those points for the past day. Think we can beat team # 1 for daily points?


Yes, but we need more support. We've hit #2 several times for a daily average, but don't think we've ever topped #1. Another couple GPU folders would help out tremendously, or 10-15 "average" users and we could do it.

That said, I did more digging into our numbers. At our current average (not the Excel projections), we won't hit #10 by the end of the month, let alone this BGB. If we continue our 63M mark the rest of the month, we'll get #10 by the 28th. If this 63M was just the start of our surge and we ultimately end up around 80M, we'll get #10 on the 21st.

Need moar people!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I'm no statistician, but here's my initial attempt at a graph and projections based on 3 days of data.


Party Pooper!

No fair showing us the real world...

LOL!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Party Pooper!
> 
> No fair showing us the real world...
> 
> LOL!


----------



## Rx14

WOHOO! Back up and running on Collatz after a driver reinstall with an earlier SDK!


----------



## frag85

So Milkyway probably isn't the best bet for ATi hardware then? 2 days at around 500kppd is only about 1/2 what has bee mentioned about DIRT. Or has validation not caught up yet? Only started this on saturday night.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> So Milkyway probably isn't the best bet for ATi hardware then? 2 days at around 500kppd is only about 1/2 what has bee mentioned about DIRT. Or has validation not caught up yet? Only started this on saturday night.


78xx/79xx - Dirt / Collatz / Poem / MooWrapper / Primegrid / milkyway / .....
69xx - Moowrapper / Milkyway / Dirt / Prime / collatz
58xx - moowrapper / prime / milkyway / collatz

list looks right


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 78xx/79xx - Dirt / Collatz / Poem / MooWrapper / Primegrid / milkyway / .....
> 69xx - Moowrapper / Milkyway / Dirt / Prime / collatz
> 58xx - moowrapper / prime / milkyway / collatz
> 
> list looks right


I get more points on POEM with my 6950 than moo/milky. Also Milky used to net me ~225k PPD and I've been struggling to hit 150k. I think they have some new WU's that aren't as good.(the separation modified fit ones)


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I get more points on POEM with my 6950 than moo/milky. Also Milky used to net me ~225k PPD and I've been struggling to hit 150k. I think they have some new WU's that aren't as good.(the separation modified fit ones)


well i can update my list then


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 78xx/79xx - Dirt / Collatz / Poem / MooWrapper / Primegrid / milkyway / .....
> 69xx - Poem / Moowrapper / Milkyway / Dirt / Prime / collatz
> 58xx - moowrapper / prime / milkyway / collatz
> 
> list looks right


----------



## DarkRyder

i also worked with BOK to get total points accumulated added to the bgb stats script. so now at the bottom left of the stats you see our total for the event.


----------



## frag85

DiRT disables one of my CPU cores, BOINC+DiRT EXEs are using <1%, any way to force 4 cores back on for WCG?

edit: resolved by creating an app_config.xml file


----------



## Rx14

I wish there was a way to switch to my IGPU during BOINC competitions and leave the CArd for the boinc... If you plug into the IGPU does it use the IGPU or reroute the GPU output? Can i run my second monitor on integrated using this?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> I wish there was a way to switch to my IGPU during BOINC competitions and leave the CArd for the boinc... If you plug into the IGPU does it use the IGPU or reroute the GPU output? Can i run my second monitor on integrated using this?


i think it depends on the motherboard?


----------



## lightbringer

on my z87 gigabyte, if i enable the integrated graphics in bios and attach dvi onto it, it boots up windows perfectly, and boinc still sees the 7950 as the only vga, and runs like nothing happened. i didnt even have to plug a vga dummy in.
give it a try


----------



## mm67

I just noticed something very strange about Collatz and 7870 XT's, tasks run almost 100 seconds faster when cards are running at 1100 MHz instead of my normal 1200 MHz. I now have all three cards running at different speeds to see if I can figure out an optimal speed.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I just noticed something very strange about Collatz and 7870 XT's, tasks run almost 100 seconds faster when cards are running at 1100 MHz instead of my normal 1200 MHz. I now have all three cards running at different speeds to see if I can figure out an optimal speed.


Depends on the system, CPU, Speed & Width of PCIe slots and all that stuff. Each system needs to be tuned and tasks/projects affect things too!

Changes/Tuning for one thing may not be best for another thing...

But, what you state is known to be true... especially for PCIe-2 8-Lane slots and slower CPU's.... and ya'll already know driver versions greatly affect GPU speeds as well...


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I just noticed something very strange about Collatz and 7870 XT's, tasks run almost 100 seconds faster when cards are running at 1100 MHz instead of my normal 1200 MHz. I now have all three cards running at different speeds to see if I can figure out an optimal speed.


could be error correction, the XT is based on GCN like the 79x0, which can get into a state of correcting heaps of errors if your OC isn't quite stable enough and of course reduce performance much lower then that of lower clocks...

other then that it may just be a sync thing.


----------



## mm67

1100 MHz seems to be optimal speed, actually even stock 975 MHz runs faster than 1200 MHz. Possibly this has something to do with error correction, but I'm not complaining, power usage off the wall dropped by 25 W and I still get more points


----------



## Tex1954

Yuppers.... one can OC CPU's and GPU's to the point of marginal reliability.... and we all know BOINC tasks can be harder on systems than "normal" apps and such...

Glad you got it tuned well!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Yuppers.... one can OC CPU's and GPU's to the point of marginal reliability.... and we all know BOINC tasks can be harder on systems than "normal" apps and such...
> 
> Glad you got it tuned well!


Some Boinc projects are harder on systems than Prime95 and Furmark running in Tandem!


----------



## JRuxGaming

My score would be higher, if I didn't need to stop BOINC every time I stream.







I really need a second PC. xD


----------



## scubadiver59

Okay, I have some issues regarding where and how I can get my results reported right, or viewed in one place. So here goes...

I'm a member of Overclock.net


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







...but when you look on the team stats, you only see about 15k points that show up, same thing that's reported on BOINCstats/BAM! and AllProjectStats.com (they actually report 515k)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








However, when you look on the individual project websites you see a completely different story (I'm leaving Rosetta Stone & DistrRTgen out for now)...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








So what am I doing, or did I do, wrong when setting everything up? And how can I fix it???

Thanks!









EDIT: Had to fix my images to take out my e-mail addy and member #


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Okay, I have some issues regarding where and how I can get my results reported right, or viewed in one place. So here goes...
> 
> I'm a member of Overclock.net
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but when you look on the team stats, you only see about 15k points that show up, same thing that's reported on BOINCstats/BAM! and AllProjectStats.com (they actually report 515k)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, when you look on the individual project websites you see a completely different story (I'm leaving Rosetta Stone & DistrRTgen out for now)...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what am I doing, or did I do, wrong when setting everything up? And how can I fix it???
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Had to fix my images to take out my e-mail addy and member #


looks like your projects arent synced up. in boincstats there is 1 profile for each project you are in.
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/search/#scubadiver

updated the stats page. check your stats in the next hour or so it should update.


----------



## tictoc

@scubadiver59 As DarkRyder said you currently have two cpids. Here is a good explanation of why it happens and how it can be corrected. BOINC spit accounts

Generally the best way to ensure that all of the projects stay synced is to use one system as your "base" system. On this system you will add all of the BOINC projects that you want to run. After adding a project to your "base" system you can then add it to your other systems. By first adding the project to your "base" system, and then adding it to your other computers, your stats should stay synced across multiple projects and systems.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> @scubadiver59
> As DarkRyder said you currently have two cpids. Here is a good explanation of why it happens and how it can be corrected. BOINC spit accounts
> 
> Generally the best way to ensure that all of the projects stay synced is to use one system as your "base" system. On this system you will add all of the BOINC projects that you want to run. After adding a project to your "base" system you can then add it to your other systems. By first adding the project to your "base" system, and then adding it to your other computers, your stats should stay synced across multiple projects and systems.


All well said and done...IF I had done that first...but what do I do to fix it? Can I run the other projects on one of the GPU boxes to fix this?

EDIT: I DO use the same user name (scubadiver59) and e-mail across all projects!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yes, they all should eventually sync to the same ID, eventually by running them on the same machine (like I said before







)

I had a couple that had different ids but they all eventually merged.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Yes, they all should eventually sync to the same ID, eventually by running them on the same machine (like I said before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I had a couple that had different ids but they all eventually merged.


Okay, but if I'm running Collatz on one of my machines, then I add Milky Way, and then Rosetta...how will it find time to finish all three? Will it finish one, then start the other, or will it hop around?

And once it has downloaded a set of tasks for the other two projects, and I'm talking about a GPU that I'd like to concentrate work for Collatz, would I then just check the "don't download more tasks" for the other two projects and just let the GPU finish them as it will? Seems like it would make a mess on the workstation, working all three projects at once...losing points on Collatz!


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I just noticed something very strange about Collatz and 7870 XT's, tasks run almost 100 seconds faster when cards are running at 1100 MHz instead of my normal 1200 MHz. I now have all three cards running at different speeds to see if I can figure out an optimal speed.


Could be that your card is throttle as well. My 7970s need the Power Limit increased for BOINC or they throttle down to <900mhz. No games will cause the cards to throttle back, but BOINC will even though I don't see as much power usage at the wall compared to some games, but it could be what and how the card components are stressed and how that is factored into how it throttles.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Yes, they all should eventually sync to the same ID, eventually by running them on the same machine (like I said before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I had a couple that had different ids but they all eventually merged.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but if I'm running Collatz on one of my machines, then I add Milky Way, and then Rosetta...how will it find time to finish all three? Will it finish one, then start the other, or will it hop around?
> 
> And once it has downloaded a set of tasks for the other two projects, and I'm talking about a GPU that I'd like to concentrate work for Collatz, would I then just check the "don't download more tasks" for the other two projects and just let the GPU finish them as it will? Seems like it would make a mess on the workstation, working all three projects at once...losing points on Collatz!
Click to expand...

Yep. They'll auto-switch between whatever tasks, the default time is 60minutes I think; so every hour it'll switch to a different project.

But I'd just wait till after the BGB to try and get them synced, just run everything on one machine, shouldn't take more than a day or two.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Yep. They'll auto-switch between whatever tasks, the default time is 60minutes I think; so every hour it'll switch to a different project.
> But I'd just wait till after the BGB to try and get them synced, just run everything on one machine, shouldn't take more than a day or two.


Aye, Aye mon Capitan!


----------



## Genesis1984

Well I knew this time would come. I'm finally running out of Poem wu's. So is Collatz still useful (my completed wu's still haven't validated) or should I switch to PrimeGrid? My 7950 is running at a seemingly stable 1050MHz.


----------



## Finrond

Looks like the collatz transitioner has an 18 hour backlog....


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Aye, Aye mon Capitan!


check your points now....


----------



## Biorganic

So I just switched to Collatz from DiRT, my completed tasks are pending for Collatz. About how long have pending tasks taken to get validated? Im wondering if I should just stick with DiRT since I already have a decent backlog of pending WUs.

What do you guys think???


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> So I just switched to Collatz from DiRT, my completed tasks are pending for Collatz. About how long have pending tasks taken to get validated? Im wondering if I should just stick with DiRT since I already have a decent backlog of pending WUs.
> 
> What do you guys think???


I have been running both from the start and in each case approximately 1/3 of the units have validated so far, seems like a wash. I get better points on Dirt with my 7850 under Win 7, and Collatz on a 460 on Ubuntu, so I'll stick with that for now. Once we are a day from the end I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Looks like the collatz transitioner has an 18 hour backlog....


What exactly does the transitioner do, and what does this entail for us?


----------



## McPaste

My second rig just crashed. Was running the OS on a REFURBISHED Corsair Neutron 120 GB SSD and it just died. My advice, don't buy REFURBISHED SSDs. Live and learn. A brand new Intel SSD is on its way so I should have it back up and Boincing in a couple of days.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Right now I'm running my laptop. Still waiting for my new i7 rig to be fully shipped (right now I have the CM V700 PSU, 2x8GB Patriot Viper 1866Mhz RAM and the CPU Cooler NH-D14, still waiting for i7-4770K, Asus Maximus Hero VI, Sapphire R9-290 and the rest)


----------



## goodtobeking

Hey guys maybe I have no idea whats going on with my BOINC right now. I set my rig to start crunching MooWrapper, because it was running great on my rig before the event. But for some reason it wont start any WUs from Moo. I had like 6 Collatz solo WUs left when I went to bed, along with a whole page worth of Moo WUs. But it wont even start crunching Moo, even though all the tasks say ready to start.

I didnt change any settings, and all of them look fine right now. I set it to DL more collatz WUs to see if it will crunch them


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McPaste*
> 
> My second rig just crashed. Was running the OS on a REFURBISHED Corsair Neutron 120 GB SSD and it just died. My advice, don't buy REFURBISHED SSDs. Live and learn. A brand new Intel SSD is on its way so I should have it back up and Boincing in a couple of days.


I've purchased about 16 Refurbs and only had ONE failure out of the bunch. I make sure the firmware is upgraded then test them a lot ASAP since they have a limited warranty... so far so good for me... The one that failed went bad in the first day as it warmed up...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> What exactly does the transitioner do, and what does this entail for us?


I believe it is the last step in the validation process and why the solo collatz WU's are taking so long to validate.


----------



## scubadiver59

Some musings about multi-cpu systems (2P/4P) since starting to BOINC:

My AMD 2P, 16 cores total, is currently processing 28 different tasks Milky Way Tasks...my AMD 4P, 6166HE/48 cores, is processing only 37 Rosetta Stone tasks. Seems like a waste of cores for the 4P!!
Will spin up my second AMD 4P, 6176SE/48 cores, tonight when I get home and start it on the Milky Way to see how the 2P and 4P compare...and I will start my two Intel 4Ps, E5-4640/64 threads and E5-4650/64 threads, on Rosetta Stone and see how the Intel and AMD boxes complare (though the Intel's have 16 more threads).
Set-up on Linux boxes is very interesting--I must remember to assign management to BOINCstats/BAM! BEFORE trying to select a project on the boxes. Installing the Linux version directly uses the most current software, but it only installs it locally to your "home" directory; installing it from the software manager is much easier, but it is a version behind--until Ubuntu (I use 12.04LTS) catches up.
I'm still unsure of some of the configuration files. I've gleaned a few from some of the threads, but I need to verify their correctness.
Feeling better now that I'm in the multi-million production club...had me worried there for a few!! It's a change from folding where I rank rather highly in daily folding and close to the top in total credits. BOINCing shows me that my 4Ps aren't worth a lot and that GPUs are the best way to go. GPU folding is getting better, but the Intel E5 series of chips rock for now; however, I now see need to upgrade my 560Ti's and 580s to 780s and 7970s and higher.
Other computer issues - non-BOINC related:

Upgraded my 7950s yesterday with new drivers...got BSODs in two colors, blue and black, after putting in the latest WHQL drivers, then I couldn't get past 1024x768 resolution. Went to the latest Beta drivers, w/o the Catalyst Control software, and seemed to solve the BSOD's, but I still can't get above 1600x1200. I'm using a Raritan Paragon-II IP KVM system, and it runs VGA; but even with VGA, all my systems, including my Linux servers, can put out 1900x1080. The 7950s may do good at BOINCing, but AMD/ATi software sucks!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Some musings about multi-cpu systems (2P/4P) since starting to BOINC:
> 
> My AMD 2P, 16 cores total, is currently processing 28 different tasks Milky Way Tasks...my AMD 4P, 6166HE/48 cores, is processing only 37 Rosetta Stone tasks. Seems like a waste of cores for the 4P!!
> Will spin up my second AMD 4P, 6176SE/48 cores, tonight when I get home and start it on the Milky Way to see how the 2P and 4P compare...and I will start my two Intel 4Ps, E5-4640/64 threads and E5-4650/64 threads, on Rosetta Stone and see how the Intel and AMD boxes complare (though the Intel's have 16 more threads).
> Set-up on Linux boxes is very interesting--I must remember to assign management to BOINCstats/BAM! BEFORE trying to select a project on the boxes. Installing the Linux version directly uses the most current software, but it only installs it locally to your "home" directory; installing it from the software manager is much easier, but it is a version behind--until Ubuntu (I use 12.04LTS) catches up.
> I'm still unsure of some of the configuration files. I've gleaned a few from some of the threads, but I need to verify their correctness.
> Feeling better now that I'm in the multi-million production club...had me worried there for a few!! It's a change from folding where I rank rather highly in daily folding and close to the top in total credits. BOINCing shows me that my 4Ps aren't worth a lot and that GPUs are the best way to go. GPU folding is getting better, but the Intel E5 series of chips rock for now; however, I now see need to upgrade my 560Ti's and 580s to 780s and 7970s and higher.
> Other computer issues - non-BOINC related:
> 
> Upgraded my 7950s yesterday with new drivers...got BSODs in two colors, blue and black, after putting in the latest WHQL drivers, then I couldn't get past 1024x768 resolution. Went to the latest Beta drivers, w/o the Catalyst Control software, and seemed to solve the BSOD's, but I still can't get above 1600x1200. I'm using a Raritan Paragon-II IP KVM system, and it runs VGA; but even with VGA, all my systems, including my Linux servers, can put out 1900x1080. The 7950s may do good at BOINCing, but AMD/ATi software sucks!


PICS! PICS!! maybe put them here? http://www.overclock.net/t/1212491/official-boinc-team-members-rigs-and-photos-thread-56k-warning


----------



## DarkRyder

yesterday we had the 2nd highest collatz output of any team. http://boincstats.com/en/stats/86/team/list/12/0/0
and our highest output in a single day for the team http://boincstats.com/en/stats/86/team/detail/1040/bestxdays
YAY!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> PICS! PICS!! maybe put them here? http://www.overclock.net/t/1212491/official-boinc-team-members-rigs-and-photos-thread-56k-warning


Most of my rigs are raw, out of case. All my GPUs were in semi-clean cases, cables somewhat organized, but I had disassembled them for sale a few months ago and just threw them together for this month's FFW...the BGB just profited from my re-assemblies.

I'll take some pics tonight of the current setups...all 11 machines...and I'll include a MPAA of "R" (for "raw").

I've posted this in the folding threads...but this is my network. Anything in red is under repair (6166HE) or needs to be purchased (printer/laptop/router)...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> What exactly does the transitioner do, and what does this entail for us?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is the last step in the validation process and why the solo collatz WU's are taking so long to validate.
Click to expand...

Thanks for clearing that up!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> yesterday we had the 2nd highest collatz output of any team. http://boincstats.com/en/stats/86/team/list/12/0/0
> and our highest output in a single day for the team http://boincstats.com/en/stats/86/team/detail/2622/bestxdays
> YAY!


Uhhhhm..... we aren't team Russian Union... lol


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Most of my rigs are raw, out of case. All my GPUs were in semi-clean cases, cables somewhat organized, but I had disassembled them for sale a few months ago and just threw them together for this month's FFW...the BGB just profited from my re-assemblies.
> 
> I'll take some pics tonight of the current setups...all 11 machines...and I'll include a MPAA of "R" (for "raw").
> 
> I've posted this in the folding threads...but this is my network. Anything in red is under repair (6166HE) or needs to be purchased (printer/laptop/router)...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


DAYUM. can i get a tour? lol


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up!
> Uhhhhm..... we aren't team Russian Union... lol


yeah yeah, i fixed it. dont know how that happened lol


----------



## gamer11200

Solid BGB so far!









I had a bit of a issue with my rig yesterday, but everything's back up and running again. primaboinca gave me about 800 tasks overnight so the CPU is going to be fed nicely for the rest of this event.

scubadiver59, looking forward to the pics


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I've posted this in the folding threads...but this is my network. Anything in red is under repair (6166HE) or needs to be purchased (printer/laptop/router)...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Doesn't leave much space for furniture...


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Doesn't leave much space for furniture...


Actually I don't have a lot of furniture...


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Actually I don't have a lot of furniture...


I'm guessing you just sit on computer cases, eat off server cabinets and sleep in a nest of network cables....


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I'm guessing you just sit on computer cases, eat off server cabinets and sleep in a nest of network cables....


Sounds like Heaven to me


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I'm guessing you just sit on computer cases, eat off server cabinets and sleep in a nest of network cables....


Sounds like Heaven to me


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I'm guessing you just sit on computer cases, eat off server cabinets and sleep in a nest of network cables....


...and bathe in cooling loop reservoirs.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I'm guessing you just sit on computer cases, eat off server cabinets and sleep in a nest of network cables....


My master bedroom has a queen-sized bed and is a nest of cables and multiple plastic tables. I eschew the use of dressers, chest of drawers, etc., and use the walk-in closet shelving systems for all my clothing needs.

My other bedrooms have either car parts, hunting equipment, or bicycles in them.

My garage is home to 3000+ 20' CAT-5E cables, my 2007 S2000, and all the garden tools/equipment.

My office is home to a few computers, servers, switches/routers, and lots of books & shelves.

My living/dining room is the play/kennel area for my three dogs.

My family room is where I live, eat, sleep (futon), and watch movies/netflix, game (PS3/Xbox), etc.

And finally, my basement is home to most of my servers/switches/routers/etc and ALL the empty boxes from all the computer equipment, TV, etc.

Can you tell I'm single?


----------



## scubadiver59

double post..delete


----------



## GingerJohn

Single and _freakin' awesome!_


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> My master bedroom has a queen-sized bed and is a nest of cables and multiple plastic tables. I eschew the use of dressers, chest of drawers, etc., and use the walk-in closet shelving systems for all my clothing needs.
> 
> My other bedrooms have either car parts, hunting equipment, or bicycles in them.
> 
> My garage is home to 3000+ 20' CAT-5E cables, my 2007 S2000, and all the garden tools/equipment.
> 
> My office is home to a few computers, servers, switches/routers, and lots of books & shelves.
> 
> My living/dining room is the play/kennel area for my three dogs.
> 
> My family room is where I live, eat, sleep (futon), and watch movies/netflix, game (PS3/Xbox), etc.
> 
> And finally, my basement is home to most of my servers/switches/routers/etc and ALL the empty boxes from all the computer equipment, TV, etc.
> 
> Can you tell I'm single?


sounds like me in a few years. except i'm married.... i make sure the wife and daughter get cool toys to play with too. lol


----------



## deegon

I'm right behind you nova4005


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Most of my rigs are raw, out of case. All my GPUs were in semi-clean cases, cables somewhat organized, but I had disassembled them for sale a few months ago and just threw them together for this month's FFW...the BGB just profited from my re-assemblies.
> 
> I'll take some pics tonight of the current setups...all 11 machines...and I'll include a MPAA of "R" (for "raw").
> 
> I've posted this in the folding threads...but this is my network. Anything in red is under repair (6166HE) or needs to be purchased (printer/laptop/router)...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pics not working for me, anyone else having issues
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Hey guys maybe I have no idea whats going on with my BOINC right now. I set my rig to start crunching MooWrapper, because it was running great on my rig before the event. But for some reason it wont start any WUs from Moo. I had like 6 Collatz solo WUs left when I went to bed, along with a whole page worth of Moo WUs. But it wont even start crunching Moo, even though all the tasks say ready to start.
> 
> I didnt change any settings, and all of them look fine right now. I set it to DL more collatz WUs to see if it will crunch them


Can anyone help King out with this?


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> I'm right behind you nova4005


I know I think you will overtake me soon. Man if I just had a free PCIE slot for my 5870


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I know I think you will overtake me soon. Man if I just had a free PCIE slot for my 5870


I have a free PCIe slot...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Here's an updated graph with another day's data. The arc seems to be normalizing a bit but would be nice to see if we can hit 70M today and the arc should trend up a bit more


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I know I think you will overtake me soon. Man if I just had a free PCIE slot for my 5870


cranked up the computers at the start of BGB, the first time since I moved house and one of them started to play up, it went haywire and turned off
when I booted it up again it was minus a gtx460








so I'll have to take it back to the shop


----------



## Biorganic

BGB claims another poor innocent GPU







Sad to here it Deegon, but it is nice to see you put up those HUGE numbers again, it's been a while.









on a side note: I certainly took a substantial ppd hit switching one rig over to collatz. yikes. I should have known to leave well enough alone. Meh


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> BGB claims another poor innocent GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to here it Deegon, but it is nice to see you put up those HUGE numbers again, it's been a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note: I certainly took a substantial ppd hit switching one rig over to collatz. yikes. I should have known to leave well enough alone. Meh


What project where you on before you switched?


----------



## Biorganic

I was running DiRT.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I was running DiRT.


Oh, okay. I considered that but stayed with collatz.

Is there any app-configs that you can run with DirT to dedicate a CPU core or two to try and speed up the process?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> *Pics not working for me, anyone else having issues*
> Can anyone help King out with this?


Pic is working just fine for me...


----------



## scubadiver59

Finished setting up all four of my 4P servers and assigned them all to the Milky Way...Rosetta just wasn't returning the points the Milky is.









I'll see what the results are tomorrow night.

Also charging up my camera battery for those pics...just don't expect any Ansel Adams kind of photography!!


----------



## deegon

dam it, power cut just before, luck that the missis is at home


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I've posted this in the folding threads...but this is my network. Anything in red is under repair (6166HE) or needs to be purchased (printer/laptop/router)...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow... wow... you even have full network redundancy, groups and a fibre mesh... what sort of business you running here...?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> wow... wow... you even have full network redundancy, groups and a fibre mesh... what sort of business you running here...?


No business...yet...just an elaborate lab for testing and learning. I can only do so much at work and there are some other technologies, like SAN management, that I wanted to try.

Everything was bought off FleaBay with prices ranging from $0.99USD (one of the two Brocade Silkworm 8-port fiber channel switches) up to $350.00USD for a few of the servers. Most of the 1950 servers were purchases for $40-125!

Most all of the production stuff is down right now until I get a new 200A electrical service dropped into my house--I exceeded the power available in the basement.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I was running DiRT.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay. I considered that but stayed with collatz.
> 
> Is there any app-configs that you can run with DirT to dedicate a CPU core or two to try and speed up the process?
Click to expand...

Not to my knowledge. With one WU allocated to 0.75 CPU my i7 will spike to ~10% usage at max, even the phenom 2 955 (downclocked to 2.8) with 0.85 cpu allocated per WU will not spike above 15% cpu core usage, this while running in conjunction with a 7950 @ 1150. To me it looks like CPU impact is minimal for DiRT. Someone else chime in if they have seen anything different.

Basically for DiRT, I just get my GPU clocks as high as possible, downclock my GPU memory and let it run.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Oh, okay. I considered that but stayed with collatz.
> 
> Is there any app-configs that you can run with DirT to dedicate a CPU core or two to try and speed up the process?


yeah i run 1 on my rigs.

distrrtgen_ATI_openCL_app_info_v3.52.zip 372k .zip file


----------



## mm67

We are doing pretty good on Collatz : http://boincstats.com/en/stats/86/team/list/12/0/0


----------



## DarkRyder

late addition to the prizes. Many thanks to intelfan for donating copies of BioShock and BioShock 2. Thanks Intelfan!!


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

A new version of BOINC has been released, one that includes Virtualbox:

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php


----------



## Angrybutcher

Yay we hit 71M yesterday







That said, my chart didn't do what I expected. Need more people!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> late addition to the prizes. Many thanks to intelfan for donating copies of BioShock and BioShock 2. Thanks Intelfan!!


Nice!!!

Maybe we should save that for BGB 36???


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Yay we hit 71M yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, my chart didn't do what I expected. Need more people!


Umm, well, we still doing good even if we aren't living up to your charts expectations... I just hate letting down a chart...









LOL!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Yay we hit 71M yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, my chart didn't do what I expected. Need more people!


Making a trip across the border tonight...will bring in some more people. Just call me, Wiley E. !!!


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Oh, okay. I considered that but stayed with collatz.
> 
> Is there any app-configs that you can run with DirT to dedicate a CPU core or two to try and speed up the process?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i run 1 on my rigs.
> 
> distrrtgen_ATI_openCL_app_info_v3.52.zip 372k .zip file
Click to expand...

how much does this help???


----------



## DarkRyder

i used to watch my gpu usage fluctuate. with this app_info file the cores run 99% all the time.


----------



## Biorganic

Sorta weird, Dirt runs both my 7950s at 99% unless it just finished a WU...

You sure the whole Dr. Boincinstein thing hasn't driven you "slightly" mad????


----------



## Wheezo

23 days until we grab 10th place








Predictions? Think we can do this?

Wish I didn't pay 13.8 cents / KwH otherwise I would run a 4850 or two. Stupid power company around here...
What do you guys pay for power?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> 23 days until we grab 10th place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predictions? Think we can do this?
> 
> Wish I didn't pay 13.8 cents / KwH otherwise I would run a 4850 or two. Stupid power company around here...
> What do you guys pay for power?


my last power bill was 190.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> 23 days until we grab 10th place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predictions? Think we can do this?
> 
> Wish I didn't pay 13.8 cents / KwH otherwise I would run a 4850 or two. Stupid power company around here...
> What do you guys pay for power?


I just figured mine out from the bill I got yesterday. I thought I was closer to 13-15 cents per kWh, but I'm actually at 9.4 cents


----------



## PR-Imagery

lol.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> my last power bill was 190.


Yeah my last one was close to that ( two month period - 150.00 ).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I just figured mine out from the bill I got yesterday. I thought I was closer to 13-15 cents per kWh, but I'm actually at 9.4 cents


So lucky, we get gouged bad here in NS.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> my last power bill was 190.


When I run ALL of my systems, all 11 of them, I'm paying around $580/mth


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> When I run ALL of my systems, all 11 of them, I'm paying around $580/mth




Here in Rome they charge you around 90 euro cents (around 1.2 $ a KW).


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> When I run ALL of my systems, all 11 of them, I'm paying around $580/mth


Ouch! 11.4 cents per KW here. If I go all out with my gear LOL I might be close to 700W, so 8 cents an hour for 65 kppd or $57 a month. But noise and heat generally has me not running like that anywhere close to 7/24, especially in the warmer months.


----------



## scubadiver59

Pictures are up!!! All 23 of them!

Heck...let me see...

My 4Ps pull anywhere from 780-810w continuously...and I have four of those

Not sure of my 2P yet...I have a Kill-a-watt but I have yet to use it

My 680 and 780 maching pull about 260w each...or close to that

Don't know about my two dual 560Ti's or my dual 580s

Put it this way, I'm almost positive I'm pulling close to 5kW continuously...and I'm not done buying yet!!!









EDIT:
The $580/mth was during the summer...so the A/C was figuring into that...so it might be less during the winter. I also don't fold all the machines during a normal day...then I'm only folding my 680, 780, and my 4Ps.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Hoping my bill is still under $600 for this month, its probably not tho


----------



## deegon

25 cents per/Kw over here


----------



## Sethy666

I dont want to even think about my power bill... just signed up for a Dec FaT too... lol


----------



## Starbomba

I pay roughly 25 cents per Kw over here. My last bill was $170 methinks.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I pay roughly 25 cents per Kw over here. My last bill was $170 methinks.


Try 3× that much l. . o. .l. . A a a a a a a yer that is why I have slowed down to running just on BGB for the now
I'll run just one GPU for the rest of the time


----------



## Quamba

Noticed that this BOINC was going on .. I signed up but I am not familiar with it. I have a rig that pretty much does its own thing for milkyway and primgrid, but dont mess with it much. how / where do I check to see if its making any kind of a contribution? thanks for the input.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quamba*
> 
> Noticed that this BOINC was going on .. I signed up but I am not familiar with it. I have a rig that pretty much does its own thing for milkyway and primgrid, but dont mess with it much. how / where do I check to see if its making any kind of a contribution? thanks for the input.


Well, if it's running the projects, then all you need to do is make sure you are on the Overclock.Net team on the project websites...

Then search your name]*HERE*










Edit:

*HERE YOU ARE*


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I just figured mine out from the bill I got yesterday. I thought I was closer to 13-15 cents per kWh, but I'm actually at 9.4 cents


$0.20







Gotta love New England states like NY and CT.
It costs me $0.13-0.15/hr to run BOINC (650-750 watts at the wall).








The generation portion of the bill alone is like 9.8 or 10c/kw.
And to think it costs even more in some European countries.
On my x58 system, it would save me $20 a month if I shut my system down when I wasn't using it.

edit:
LOL. Glad I joined the DiRT project.

Code:



Code:


Thursday, 12 December 2013   1,300,000
Thursday, 12 December 2013      1,200,000
Thursday, 12 December 2013      1,100,000
Thursday, 12 December 2013      1,000,000
Thursday, 12 December 2013      950,000
Thursday, 12 December 2013      900,000
Thursday, 12 December 2013      850,000
Thursday, 12 December 2013      800,000
Thursday, 12 December 2013      750,000
Thursday, 12 December 2013      700,000
Thursday, 12 December 2013      650,000

I wish WCG supported ATI GPUs right now. Compared to GPU projects running on a recent GPU, CPU projects are agonizingly slow.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> $0.20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love New England states like NY and CT.
> It costs me $0.13-0.15/hr to run BOINC (650-750 watts at the wall).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The generation portion of the bill alone is like 9.8 or 10c/kw.
> And to think it costs even more in some European countries.
> On my x58 system, it would save me $20 a month if I shut my system down when I wasn't using it.


Yeah I was only figuring the actual power cost, not the standard fees tied with it.


----------



## TechCrazy

OMG idk how Ill come to afford or even decide on this server Id like to do. I keep changing things and its getting on my nerves. Need to just get things settled and run some boinc. Because of building a computer for my dad I currently down to 2 full computers and 1 that needs a few parts. I wish I could sell some of these random parts just sitting around. I have way to many fans and accessories you get with gpu/case/coolers etc etc.

On day Ill sit down and figure out all my computers and get running.


----------



## Tex1954

In just about every case, a standard desktop CPU outperforms a server CPU.

That is why I decided on making my farm the way I did...or will...


----------



## PR-Imagery

+ the 16.5 cents per kwh fuel charge


----------



## Finrond

http://www.eia.gov/electricity/monthly/epm_table_grapher.cfm?t=epmt_5_6_a

8th highest in the states! (NH)

yay?


----------



## PR-Imagery




----------



## scubadiver59

The folders are having issues following the issue of a few more beta projects...PPD reduction is causing heartache and heart attacks!

Should I tell them to BOINC instead?

In the meantime, I taunted them with, "My 4P servers are laughing at all your GPUs!"

TGIF!!!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> The folders are having issues following the issue of a few more beta projects...PPD reduction is causing heartache and heart attacks!
> 
> Should I tell them to BOINC instead?
> 
> In the meantime, I taunted them with, "My 4P servers are laughing at all your GPUs!"
> 
> TGIF!!!


Here we do not laugh at gpus


----------



## Finrond

Here, GPUs are all RAWRRRRR POINTTTTS!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*


I agree with PR We need more small Toshiba Nuke Generators to drop prices...


----------



## Angrybutcher

We're still doing great work, but the chart is making me sad


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Here we do not laugh at gpus


I didn't say here...I said over there!

Stanford has things really bollixed up and everyone is getting Core15 WUs now, vice Core17s, and their PPD is being reduced significantly. I suggested that they should come over to BOINC for the rest of the week, until Sunday, and help us out until Stanford gets their act together.

Don't know if they'll listen, but it was worth a try!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I didn't say here...I said over there!
> 
> Stanford has things really bollixed up and everyone is getting Core15 WUs now, vice Core17s, and their PPD is being reduced significantly. I suggested that they should come over to BOINC for the rest of the week, until Sunday, and help us out until Stanford gets their act together.
> 
> Don't know if they'll listen, but it was worth a try!


maybe we can extend the BGB so we can get as much points possible and maybe give us a better chance of getting to 10th??


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I didn't say here...I said over there!
> 
> Stanford has things really bollixed up and everyone is getting Core15 WUs now, vice Core17s, and their PPD is being reduced significantly. I suggested that they should come over to BOINC for the rest of the week, until Sunday, and help us out until Stanford gets their act together.
> 
> Don't know if they'll listen, but it was worth a try!


Naturally all help would be welcome, even if we don't make it to 10th during this BGB I'd like to at least see us there before end of the year.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Naturally all help would be welcome, even if we don't make it to 10th during this BGB I'd like to at least see us there before end of the year.


I have a fold-a-thon event this coming Mon-Wed...I'll come back after that.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Doesn't the FAT start on the 23rd Scuba?

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I didn't say here...I said over there!
> 
> Stanford has things really bollixed up and everyone is getting Core15 WUs now, vice Core17s, and their PPD is being reduced significantly. I suggested that they should come over to BOINC for the rest of the week, until Sunday, and help us out until Stanford gets their act together.
> 
> Don't know if they'll listen, but it was worth a try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we can extend the BGB so we can get as much points possible and maybe give us a better chance of getting to 10th??
Click to expand...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*


i run 24/7 365.25 anyways, so doesnt change anything for me. either way.


----------



## frag85

Wish I knew about DiRT before when it came to PPD...

New top day: 2013-12-13 1,377,316
compared to Milkyway: 2013-12-09 537,347

Darkryder, that is just disgusting:


----------



## Rx14

I had a big dip from going over to DiRT from POEM but I seem to be coming back now with 554,000 points pending. I will keep going 'till we get to 10th!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> I had a big dip from going over to DiRT from POEM but I seem to be coming back now with 554,000 points pending. I will keep going 'till we get to 10th!


dirt wu's take time to vailidate. after 3 days or so when they start to validate quicker you see your points go up.


----------



## Tex1954

GOOD MORNING!

Everyone who signed up, please check to see that your name is on the first graph. If your name is not there, please PM me and/or TexhCrazy ASAP!

Thanks!


----------



## GingerJohn

You mean the graph on this thread?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1449993/official-bgb-35-qualification-graph/0_50


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> You mean the graph on this thread?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1449993/official-bgb-35-qualification-graph/0_50


The evils of cut/paste shine! LOL!









Yes, that chart! Thanks!


----------



## scubadiver59

Why stop at #10 anyway...just go for #9!!

It's not that much further anyway!











EDIT:
I need my FaT badge, so as soon as that's over, I'll be back until we take 9th!


----------



## PR-Imagery

~14 days to come up with ~600mil, sound very plausible having done ~400mil in 7.


----------



## mm67

I'll be running at full speed anyway, I want to make it to global top 100 this year


----------



## KillThePancake

Welp, yesterday was my last day, stupid unreliable hard drives. Had to reformat windows and currently in the process of recovering all of my files.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Wait, we didn't make it to the 10th place?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> Wait, we didn't make it to the 10th place?


Doesnt look like it...


----------



## scubadiver59

And when I do come back, on Wednesday night, I'm switching all my GPUs over to DistrRTgen


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> And when I do come back, on Wednesday night, I'm switching all my GPUs over to DistrRTgen


Dude, the Foldathon starts next week


----------



## TechCrazy

Prizes will be drawn and pm's will be sent out soon. Good luck to all!


----------



## Sethy666

Thanks Tech... we look forward to it!


----------



## deegon

couldn't quite get passed Nova4005 in the end,







but was constantly checking the stats to see if things had changed
lol it was a good BGB, congrats to all the prize winners








and hope that we see all the new faces next time


----------



## TechCrazy

Prizes have been drawn and pm's are sent. Please send me a reply by 12 AM EST or next person on list will get it.

AND Dont forget to join bgb group so you can get reminders on events

http://www.overclock.net/groups/show/2201/boincers-gone-bonkers-participants


----------



## Sethy666

Congrats to the winners... whom ever you may be


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> couldn't quite get passed Nova4005 in the end,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but was constantly checking the stats to see if things had changed
> lol it was a good BGB, congrats to all the prize winners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hope that we see all the new faces next time


I got lucky more than anything, I had a rig go down on the last day of the BGB and I thought you would pass me. It was a great BGB and congrats to all the winners and everyone who participated!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Dude, the Foldathon starts next week


I finally realized that today...









...so, I'll be folding hard core until this coming Sunday when I throttle down BOINC and then throttle up [email protected]


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Dude, the Foldathon starts next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally realized that today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...so, I'll be folding hard core until this coming Sunday when I throttle down BOINC and then throttle up [email protected]
Click to expand...

Crunch on man, crunch on!


----------



## scubadiver59

I also added DiRT, Milky Way, and Rosetta to my -fold2600k2- rig in order to try and get one Cross Project IDentifier. Already have Collatz on this machine.

I take it that I only have to do this on one machine, and not on all 11? Just want to be sure.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I also added DiRT, Milky Way, and Rosetta to my -fold2600k2- rig in order to try and get one Cross Project IDentifier. Already have Collatz on this machine.
> 
> I take it that I only have to do this on one machine, and not on all 11? Just want to be sure.


Correct; if you run each of your projects on the same machine then your CPID's should unify to one.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I also added DiRT, Milky Way, and Rosetta to my -fold2600k2- rig in order to try and get one Cross Project IDentifier. Already have Collatz on this machine.
> 
> I take it that I only have to do this on one machine, and not on all 11? Just want to be sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Correct; if you run each of your projects on the same machine then your CPID's should unify to one.


I have never had that problem before, but having said that I run test4theory on all my machines so when I run any of the others they all link up under the same account


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> I have never had that problem before, but having said that I run test4theory on all my machines so when I run any of the others they all link up under the same account


and i have been boincing since 2001 when boinc came out, before that i was running [email protected] back in 99' when it was just a screensaver lol. i think the boinc time continuum would go out of sync if my cpuid split


----------



## scubadiver59

I am the BOINC...my CPIDs have been assimilated into the collective!!

Assimilation complete....only one CPID now!

So from now on I can fold any project on any one machine and it will be "assimilated" into my now collective CPID? No need to go back to that one machine that folded all of them on in order to join them all together?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> So from now on I can fold any project on any one machine and it will be "assimilated" into my now collective CPID? No need to go back to that one machine that folded all of them on in order to join them all together?


Yes, as long as one computer which has other of your projects has run the new one at least once. I've never had an issue with CPID's, but i always let my main rig into a new project before i let any other computer do so. That, or use BAM.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Yes, as long as one computer which has other of your projects has run the new one at least once. I've never had an issue with CPID's, but i always let my main rig into a new project before i let any other computer do so. That, or use BAM.


I use BAM! so now life is good!


----------



## TechCrazy

Still working on prizes, still waiting for reply on a few but hopefully everything will be claimed by friday.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Still working on prizes, still waiting for reply on a few but hopefully everything will be claimed by friday.


Did you get my PM?


----------



## TechCrazy

Indeed I have


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Indeed I have


Very good... thanks


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Very good... thanks


Wait what?! Ive been waiting for you!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Wait what?! Ive been waiting for you!


Oh you....


----------



## TechCrazy

All prizes are claimed and hopefully everything goes out at a timely manner.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All prizes are claimed and hopefully everything goes out at a timely manner.


prize waiting under the tree on christmas morning? wheeee!


----------



## TechCrazy

BAM credit estimator guestimates we will hit 9th place in 11.25 days at the rate we are going.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> BAM credit estimator guestimates we will hit 9th place in 11.25 days at the rate we are going.


These numbers look a lot more realistic : http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/team/overtake/1518783/0


----------



## TechCrazy

well we'll get 10th at least by end of year


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> well we'll get 10th at least by end of year


I doubt that, next week we will probably be running even slower than now thanks to Christmas, Foldathon etc


----------



## scubadiver59

I'm still going until this Sunday...33m thus far.









I also forgot about my EVGA GTX580 Hydro Classified sitting on my kitchen table...beneath a lot of empty boxes--I really think I should put that card into use.

I have a Raystorm CPU block, some Crucial Dominator DDR3, a EKWB memory waterblock, and lots of BitsPower & Koolance compression fittings sitting around too; so, does anyone think that maybe I should build my first water-cooled system before the end of the year?


----------



## labnjab

Ill be running boinc on my main rig till the fat then will run boinc on it again after the fat at least untill core 17s come back. My 570s run way to hot on core 15 for some reason but they run nice and cool with core 17 and even most boinc projects.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> " ...so, does anyone think that maybe I should build my first water-cooled system before the end of the year?"


Rhetorical question... no?


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Does anyone know why, after adding a new boinc project (distrtgen), it shows as a different user name ID in boincstats, even though I've used the same email and password to register the account with distrtgen?

When I try to look for my id in boincstats.com, ehasko, it comes up with 2 results


----------



## slapstick01

Weird, did you try updating DiRT under the projects tab?


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> Weird, did you try updating DiRT under the projects tab?


Yeah. When I first added DiRT and created the account, I assumed that using my email would automatically link it to my boinc ID. It didn't work this time.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> Does anyone know why, after adding a new boinc project (distrtgen), it shows as a different user name ID in boincstats, even though I've used the same email and password to register the account with distrtgen?
> 
> When I try to look for my id in boincstats.com, ehasko, it comes up with 2 results


On the same machine?


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> On the same machine?


No









Is that it?


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

sorry - double post


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I doubt that, next week we will probably be running even slower than now thanks to Christmas, Foldathon etc


I'm back full-bore, some tweaks and I should be right around 3M PPD.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> On the same machine?
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that it?
Click to expand...

Probably.

Need to a have a home base system that has all the projects added for the ids to sync.


----------



## Finrond

Just a heads up guys: We are roughly 370million points behind 10th place, and we have roughly 11 days before the end of the year. Which means we need roughly 34 million PPD more than 10th place. We need to keep our PPD up around the 45-48 million PPD until the end of the year if we wish to meet our goal.


----------



## goodtobeking

I am in the middle of changing/building rigs. Right now i have my sig rig up and running with my old trusty GTX460 instead of the 6970s. Was building my new rig until I decided to go with Haswell instead of Ivy for 100$ more.

ITs been a while since I ran this 460, what would be some good projects??


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I am in the middle of changing/building rigs. Right now i have my sig rig up and running with my old trusty GTX460 instead of the 6970s. Was building my new rig until I decided to go with Haswell instead of Ivy for 100$ more.
> 
> ITs been a while since I ran this 460, what would be some good projects??


I run an old GTX-460 768M in my Linux box. Solo Collatz seems to be best at about 260K PPD.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Probably.
> Need to a have a home base system that has all the projects added for the ids to sync.


Is there a way to join two different boinc IDs?

*edit:*

hahaha someone has already done it, I mean I don't have two different boinc IDs anymore, all the projects/scores have been merged


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

double post


----------



## scubadiver59

Been looking at the daily stats...since the BGB we're doing an average of 33,395,874 over a five day period...Planet 3DNow! is only doing 13,156,991 during the same period.

At that rate, we should catch them on January 7th, 2014...if we keep up our pace and they don't pick up theirs.

At least it's a target!!


----------



## TechCrazy

Bgb 36 will take us to their doorstep


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Bgb 36 will take us to their doorstep


And when will BGB 36 take place?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> And when will BGB 36 take place?


BGB36 - January 6-8, 2014

(schedule: http://www.overclock.net/t/1442096/2014-boincers-gone-bonkers-schedule)


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> BGB36 - January 6-8, 2014
> 
> (schedule: http://www.overclock.net/t/1442096/2014-boincers-gone-bonkers-schedule)


Thanks

Ill just pop that in my diary


----------



## scubadiver59

Don't mean to keep this thread alive, but...

Why is DiRT running overtime and not reporting as it should when the task(s) is/are complete?

I just found two tasks running over 11:46 and counting...and when I suspended them and then restarted, they were completed and then reported. I have the cc_config set right, as far as I know.

Code:



Code:


<cc_config>
  <options>
    <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
    <report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
  </options>
  <log_flags>
  </log_flags>
</cc_config>


----------



## tictoc

Everything looks fine in your cc_config.

Similar to core_17 WUs, occasionally DiRT WUs will get "stuck" at 99%.

**edit** If you continue to have issues you may want to post them in the DiRT thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1345277/distrrtgen-project-support-thread


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Don't mean to keep this thread alive, but...
> 
> Why is DiRT running overtime and not reporting as it should when the task(s) is/are complete?
> 
> I just found two tasks running over 11:46 and counting...and when I suspended them and then restarted, they were completed and then reported. I have the cc_config set right, as far as I know.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <cc_config>
> <options>
> <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
> <report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
> </options>
> <log_flags>
> </log_flags>
> </cc_config>


you can pause the task and then restart it, if that doesn't work just abort it








it will happen from time to time.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> you can pause the task and then restart it, if that doesn't work just abort it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will happen from time to time.


What deegon said and you can use a program called BoincTasks to make stuck wu's pause automatically


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Everything looks fine in your cc_config.
> 
> Similar to core_17 WUs, occasionally DiRT WUs will get "stuck" at 99%.
> 
> **edit** If you continue to have issues you may want to post them in the DiRT thread.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1345277/distrrtgen-project-support-thread


It has happened more than once, but I suspended it at 11min and then restarted...it immediately reported, etc.

Gotta wonder how much time I'm losing with it running over like that on each 1:27:00 task!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> you can pause the task and then restart it, if that doesn't work just abort it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will happen from time to time.


the actual solution to this problem is actually a weird one. i have a friend that figured it out for me. Boinc runs an occasional benchmark to assess cpu performance and gpu performance. Dirt happens to be one of those projects that don't checkpoint correctly ( stop and start the task) when the benchmark runs. so when it gets to the end of the task it cannot complete. Which is why a simple pause and resume of the task will allow it to complete but... if you put a command in your cc_config to skip the boinc benchmarks then you have no more problems. here is my cc_config file that i have perfected. enjoy.









*cc_config is attached

cc_config.xml 0k .xml file


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> the actual solution to this problem is actually a weird one. i have a friend that figured it out for me. Boinc runs an occasional benchmark to assess cpu performance and gpu performance. Dirt happens to be one of those projects that don't checkpoint correctly ( stop and start the task) when the benchmark runs. so when it gets to the end of the task it cannot complete. Which is why a simple pause and resume of the task will allow it to complete but... if you put a command in your cc_config to skip the boinc benchmarks then you have no more problems. here is my cc_config file that i have perfected. enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cc_config is attached
> 
> cc_config.xml 0k .xml file


Interesting







good to know


----------



## mm67

It's starting to look like we won't make it to 10th even during next BGB unless we pick up some speed, at current rate we will still be about 150 millions behind Planet 3DNow at the start of BGB


----------

